# CLOMID 2WW 2006 PART 2 ....



## Suzie

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

DECEMBER TESTERS  

WITCHIE POO CAT 1st 
SWEET KITTY 5th 
ROSIE P 9th 
HOGGLEBIRD 9th 
KERRYB 12th 
SOOTYCAT 12th 
TRACYB 14th 
KISSY BEAR 15th 
SAMMYLOU2 16th 
WENDYCAT 24th  
OLIVE22 24th 

JANUARY TESTERS  

KERRYB 17th 
SAMMYLOU2 16th


----------



## flowerpot

I'm not putting a test date down this month Suzie as I'm having a clomid free month (bliss!)

but wanted to send big good luck wishes to all of you on the 2ww


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi another disappointing month for us, AF  made an appearance on Sunday, then left me Monday, then returned on Tuesday - this has never happened before so I was thinking this could be an implantation bleed so tested but sadly  .  This is my last month on Clomid and as I was the worst ever last month         I have decided I cannot face the side effects  , so have not taken.  

We have a cons appointment on 6th April, where we shall be being put fwd for NHS funded IVF, and due to my age we have been told there will not be a waiting list.  We have been given the hospital choices and have decided to go to The Lister, hoping to start May/June so maybe I'll meet some of you there.

So for now I'm an honoury clomid chick but shall pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing.

LOL 2 u all and best wishes for lots of  .

         

  Jennie x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Oh well, just had my 87th BFN    and   showed her ugly face this morning  

New testing date is April 22nd (my wedding anniversary that day so maybe get some luck)

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## riffraff

No wonder i've been feeling strange, AF has turned up 3 days early. what a great mothers day not.
I am in the hate every one mode at the moment, hope no one rings up as they will probably get a mouthful,  Got mother and father in law coming for dinner later great! Could it still be possible im never 3 days early?
I am seriously thinking about giving up on all this I cant take the downs any more x


----------



## sarahstewart

to those with BFN's....  especially witchie I was thinking about you yesterday morning.
     good luck to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot

big hugs to those who had a visit from the evil witch 

 to those still waiting xxx


----------



## bbmonster

Hi
Please can you add me to the list, should be due to test 12th April if i worked it out right? Although never know nowadays.

Thanks Claire xx


----------



## helen27

big   to all those with BFN's!!  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all for this next month!!!

sending loads of        for added measure!!!

love
H x


----------



## maybe

Hi,

I'm a  .  the evil witch found me. .  It was awful I had an appraisal this morning, decided to pop to the loo first and there it was. .

Only good thing was I have an understanding boss, and I  had a good appraisal.

Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Loubie101

Can you add me please - AF due 10/4/06, this is my 6th month on Clomid, only one more left after this one.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## **Jenna**

Hi,
just want to wish people who havn't tested yet good luck    
And those who have tested thinking of u   try and stay   all!
I will be testing on 18th of april (CD37)   i like to test a week after period was due not for me to get my hopes up even thou its hard to wait to do a test. Hope we hear some great news soon


----------



## maxmarnie

Hi,

Just worked out i'm due to test 08/04/06!!!!!! here's wishing everyone loads of babydust!        

Max
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Suzie -Can you put me down as testing good friday the 14th April please?
Thanks V much....U OK ?  

     to all the testers!


----------



## strawbs

could you put me down for maybe 07/04/06 (never quite sure!!!)  
thanks strawbs xxxx


----------



## tracyb

AF showed up for me today, so cycle 3 here I come.....

Good luck to evryone due to test in April


----------



## scratch

Hiya Suzie

Can you put me down for testing on 11/04. this is my first full month unmedicated. 

Good luck to all my lovely clomid chicks lets have some BFP

     

Sal x


----------



## Suzie

sorry been away on hen weekend  

list updated 

Im good! Thanks for asking Sarah 

xx


----------



## KerryB

Well, CD25 and have very very sore (.)(.) today! Bit   that it might be another BFN this cycle. Will wait and see.

Good luck everyone  

xxx


----------



## strawbs

AF arrived this morning so BFN FOR ME.  First time for a day28 cycle for me, which is good news I suppose, next month will be my month, surely   
Good luck to all those waiting to test!!!
Strawbs xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

strawbs good luck for next month hun

Suzie - wow was it a wild hen weekend?  glad you are OK!

      to everyone left to test!


----------



## flowerpot

everyone xxx


----------



## KerryB

Think   is def on her way, 2 days early!

xx


----------



## Brownie

Another one for the list- test date 9th. Feel as though I am going mad at the moment- paranoid about any niggles in my tummy, thinking AF is making an early appearance.


----------



## flowerpot

hi suzie
can you put me down for 7th May (the day we fly out on holiday   )  Thanks  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## amron

Well I had good vibes this month. but it was not to be AF has crept in to my life again, well more of the   pills again the last chance.
  for all you girls.


----------



## Brownie

It's another no for me. 

However, I did enjoy my two strawberry daiquiris, pate and scrambled eggs (not all together, I hasten to add), in commiseration!

DH and I were discussing his 30th yesterday and he said he won't feel any different, only a day older than the day before, and that he didn't feel any older on Sunday than he had on Saturday- I said I felt a month older and then realised I meant it! Talk about messing with your head!!

Oh well, we'll work on a January baby then. Hadn't much fancied taking a week old baby to stay with the in-laws for a a week over Christmas, which is what we would have been doing.


----------



## KerryB

Suzie...6th of May for me please.

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Well if all goes according to plan I should be ov on DH 30th birthday-woo hoo!!!So as I am not sure of my cycles last one was 28days previous one 6months, I will take a guess at testing 6th May-fingers crossed as that week is the week my baby that I m/c would have been due      
Good luck to all the testers
strawbs xxx
Also if I do get pg baby would be due around my 30th-perfect!
PLEASE PLEASE WORK THIS MONTH!


----------



## Loubie101

Not my month - AF arrived slap bang on time yesterday evening.  So it's on to the last month of Clomid for me 

Good luck everyone else, hope Santa will be busy delivering lots of babies this Christmas


----------



## b3ndy

never thought I'd be saying it but I'm feeling  .....my first af since lap arrived today - bang on cd28  .....AND pain free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Can't wait to get back on the old   journey again!!!

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test 

S
xx


----------



## ktc

Hi... another unsuccessful month on clomid  

In fact the   came 4 days earlier whilst I was away on business in Australia AND stupidly I'd forgotten to take my pack of clomid with me so this month I'm not on the   pills!  Who knows... perhaps the break will be good for me   

Suzie, can you put me on for 4 May please.

Good luck to everyone else....

K xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Suzie

Can you change my test date to 20th April, I got my dates a bit muddled up!  

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## bbmonster

Hi 

Af came today, onto cycle 2!! Please could you cahnge me on yonder list, would be due on around 10th May

thanks xxxx


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

If anything is incorrect just yell 

 &  to all

suzie x


----------



## helen27

hi 

Please can I be added to the list, testing 3rd May.

this will be my last cycle of Clomid, as i am due to go on to IUI next month, so keeping my fingers crossed!  .

good luck for everyone, and loads of       too
H x


----------



## sarahstewart

Well the old witch got me today   so its onto ROUND 4!!!!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## scratch

Hiya Peeps

BFN for me I am afraid right in the middle of my week away. But hey ho

Good luck all you lovely ladies left waiting 

Sal x


----------



## maybe

Hello,

can you put me down for testing on the 28th April (I think).  Last month was unusually long for 31 instead of 28 days.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## b3ndy

Oh well - turns out Monday was a bit of a false start and the old   turned up good and proper late Thurs night/early Fri am - and boy it was a painful one!!

Looks like you and me are cycle buds this month Sarah!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh I am CD 5 today hun!!!!! My af arrived in full flow Friday no spotting for me!!! 5 days of rest for DH then BMS again.


----------



## tracyb

Please can you put me down for testing on 30th April, although I will probably start testing a few days early so I can start clexane if necessary and I am gong awy for the weekend on 28th so would like to have a few drinks with a clear conscience!!

Good luck to everyone else, we need some more BFP's   

Love Tracy


----------



## Mrs Nikki

7th May new test date x


----------



## sarahstewart

Good luck everyone!!!! Not sure when my test date will be yet so will update you in a week or so!!!!
Suzie - You OK?  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

 &  to all

love
suzie xx

p.s sarah im good thanks hun


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HPT was  and  showed her ugly face today so its all over for this month.  Testing date for next cycle is 21 May. 

Suzie, please can you update the list.

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Brownie

Could you please put me down for May 8th, which I think is about right. 

Just entering into 2WW. Experienced what I think was severe ov pain yesterday- inside my left hip bone- had me on paracetamol and in bed for an extra hour. Not really felt this before, even though had m/c 8 years ago- perhaps I haven't been ov'ing in all that time?! So although it hurt, it feels like a step in the right direction.


----------



## SMELLY

Hi

Can i firstly send lotsa love luck to everyone in the 2ww. Please can you put me down for the 28th April, although i do feel like Aunty Flo is due to make an appearance soon! Boo!! Nasty old witch!

Lotsa love and babydust to you all

xx


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

hope you really arent smelly , smelly  

xx


----------



## baby whisper

hi all thought i would pop on and wish everyone good luck for there test days fingers crossed all

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## flowerpot

Witchie just seen AF got you  xxx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck everyone, I'm in the first week of the 2ww  but trying not to think about it too much! concentrate on my hols, i'm flying out on the day AF is due!!!


----------



## SMELLY

Thanks for adding me on the list Suzie.
Hee hee - I don't think I am smelly, however my DH named me it so that's slightly worrying!!!
xx


----------



## Loubie101

Can you put me down for the 8th May please?  This is my last cycle on clomid, please please please god let it work.

Good luck to everyone else too


----------



## maybe

The fat lady has sung. The   found me.

Good luck to everyone still to test.


----------



## flowerpot

Maybe   xxx


----------



## maybe

Thanks Flowerpot.  Last month I cried for a week, this month I feel ok and just keen to get on with the next cycle.  I just feel it has to happen so each BFN is closer to a BFP.  (I promise you I did not feel this way last month).


----------



## SMELLY

Sadly the evil witch has arrived. I'm gutted! I know after the m/c my body needs to get back to normal and the Clomid needs to take effect again but i just feel so sad. 3.5 years of trying, ops and pills really wears you down after a while doesn't it. Sorry to moan girls, but i've just hit a sad spot. 
I want to wish everyone good luck on their 2ww. Lotsa love and hugs.
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

smelly
and everyone else who has had af turn up


----------



## maxmarnie

Hello,

My testing day is going to be 9th May, although I am on a months Clomid break so would be a suprise if I get the two lines, although I have had a positive OPK and lots of EWCM so keeping everything crossed! Wishing everyone lots of   vibes.

Max
x x x


----------



## SMELLY

Thanks Sarah, your a star. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. xx


----------



## helen27

Hi all

well   arrived this morning, can't say I was too surprised, have been in the foulest of moods for about a week    (must have been like living with the devil for poor DH  ).  That was sadly my last cycle of Clomid though, so will be moving on to IUI now.

I hope it is OK to still drop in on the Clomid girls though (would love to still be an honourary Clomid Chick)

Sending you all      especially for those still waiting to test, and       and     for all those who will have to go through it all again next month!  will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all. 

love
Helen x 

 (there is no reason for the cat, I just like him)!


----------



## b3ndy

Helen sorry the old   got you - here's hoping IUI brings you your bfp!!

Hey Suzie..happy bank hols......could you put me down for testing on 13/14 May (depending on whether or not it's a 30 or 31 day cycle this month!  )

Ta!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey Suzie - hope you had a good weekend   can you put me down as testing 18th May please?

Thanks

     to everyone


----------



## flowerpot

Well, AF due sunday. i'm hoping she comes a little early (please) as we fly out on holiday on that day and I have such bad AF pains.  Had the usual munchies, pmt, horrible dreams so no doubt she is on her way.

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Suzie
Hope you had a wonderful bank holiday rest.
Please can you put me down for the 25th May - it's my birthday too so fingers crossed the evil witchy one won't make an appearance and give me a birthday to remember!!
Thanks Suzie
xx


----------



## Suzie

List updated 

have a fab holiday flowerpot! 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

5 days till testing and I cannot switch my brain off from thinking about it


----------



## tracyb

AF caught up with me a couple of days ago.  I was very down, although not surprised as I have had a very stressful month.  First I found out my mum had lung cancer and had to have an operation to remove 45% of her lungs and then my nan (mum's mum) suddenly passed away last week. 

I have now started my last round of clomid and have an appointment with my consultant on 15th May when I should be refered for clomid and put on tamoxifen for 3 months.

Good luck to everyone, lets have some May BFP's.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tracy hunnie  jesus what a time you have had recently.  I am so sorry sweetie - here ifyou need a shoulder


----------



## flowerpot

oh Tracy how awful, what a tough time you are having.  I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

So sorry tracey.  Take care  

2 days till testing but I know she is on her way, cleaned for Britain last night and got the munchies. Oh well. Totally drug free now so probably won't ovulate till I go back on Met in a few months  

xx


----------



## Suzie

tracy masses of  to you hun
Sorry to hear your news

take care
love
suzie xx


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Tracy

sorry to hear about your mum and your nan - sending you a big  

take care of yourself

lol

S
xx


----------



## shaz2

hi guys, im on my 4th month of clomid...... still my enemy keeps coming ...could u add me to the calendar please my next due date is on the 12th may.......fingers crossed.


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Tracey
Sorry to hear the sad news of your nan's passing and also your poor Mum. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Chats and hugs (albeit by email) are here for you. My husband's nan passed away Tuesday too so my heart goes out to you at this difficult time. xx

Hi Shaz2
Sorry to hear the evil one got you again this month. Get a nice big bar of cadburys bubbly and a HUGE glass of vino and snuggle up tonight. xx

Take care everyone. 
xx


----------



## tracyb

Thank you everyone for your kind words, it really means a lot  

I am feeling better now and I have a busy month ahead so hopefully that will take my mind off ttc....I wish!!

Best of luck to everyone due to test.

Love Tracy


----------



## strawbs

Please can you take me off the list.
well game over cd34 and af showed this morn, I am absolutely gutted, have taken it really hard.  Dont know how much more I can take-2.5 years ttc one m/c and a load of disappointment and heartbreak-devastated.
thanks for the well wishes
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

Strawbs - don't give up hon - your time WILL come!!

S
xx


----------



## SMELLY

Strawbs,
The girls are right, you mustn't give up. I know it's really, really hard but us girls are praying for you every time we pray for ourselves and you'll get there we know you will. 
Smelly x


----------



## strawbs

Thanks girls for the replies, feeling a bit more positive, spoke to my consul who said I WILL get pg, he cant say when, i wish!!  The fact I have had a pg before is a good thing-is it?  He wants me to do 4 more months on clomid 100mg unmonitored (he thinks the monitoring is causing me anxiety, i have to agree.  We will then review my situation.  
Good luck all those still to test!

strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

list updated . Sorry havent done it sooner but have had a few things going on the last few days sorry 

 to all testers

love
suzie xx


----------



## maybe

Strawbs,  I will be sending you lots of    .  It will happen for you.


Olive, please can you put me down to test 25May.

Thanks


----------



## KerryB

Tested twice - sat 6th and Monday 8th - both   but no   yet!

xxx


----------



## Juniper

Hi there,

Please can you put me down for testing on May 25th. This is my first month on Clomid and I really don't know what to expect from this 2ww.
Good luck to everyone still to test and lots of love to everyone who has been disappointed this month.
Here's hoping for all of us                    
Thank you 

Juniper


----------



## Loubie101

It's a BFP for me!!!!!!   Due date is 15/1/07, it was my 7th and last month on Clomid and it feels so unreal!!!!

Good luck to everyone else 

Loubie xx
4+4


----------



## KerryB

Third test done this morning, still BFN! Still no witch though!

xxx


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Loubie,
WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS. HOORAH for you and your DH. Sending you oodles of hugs and happiness.
Smelly xx


----------



## shaz2

well done loubie thats brilliant news . did test today but it was a   but still no sign of the  , please god let it be good this month. good luck all testers


----------



## Suzie

loubie thats fantastic !

 on your  

love
suzie xx


----------



## b3ndy

Oh well....my 32nd month without a bfp....didn't even make it to test day today....as the old witch reared her ugly head yesterday (and BOY it's a painful one this month - so much for the lap and dye sorting stuff out!!)

Am completely gutted, as it's another bfn nearer to IVF, which I so don't want.



S
xx


----------



## strawbs

sorry b3ndy on your af!!  Sometimes it hits harder than others.  Fingers crossed for next month
strawbs xxxx


----------



## jowest30

Please add me to the list to test on 6th June.

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB

Well she showed up Saturday just in time for the wedding! Never mind! Test date 17th June based in this 35 day cycle.

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Kerry & Bendy sorry to hear the  got you  both


----------



## shaz2

its a   for me the ugly   came to visit on sunday, i was so sure i was pregnant this time, im just gutted, please put me down for 12th june next testing day.

well done to who ever got a   and very good luck to those waiting,

sharon x


----------



## sarahstewart

me too Im afraid the witch got me today 2 days early (saving me money on HPT's I suppose!)
On to my final round of clomid......fingers crossed  

Good luck to everyone waiting to test


----------



## sarahstewart

oops not my final round my 5th round!!!!! next month will be my final one....lets hope I don't need it  
Sorry for being a bit   today!!!!  Think I am month out because I missed a month when I had my m/c.


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Lovelies  
Really sorry to hear that the evil one reared her ugly head again for you all. I am sending you lotsa love and luck for next month. We are gonna get there girls! xx
She is due to visit me next Thursday which is also my birthday - so i'm feeling really anxious about the 25th! Please, please, please let this be the month.  
Sunshine and hugs to you all xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Smelly sending you lots of


----------



## strawbs

Hi, i am due to test 16th June if witch does not get me before that that will be cd40 if i can hold out that long, af was cd35 last time!  Also the weekend I go on holiday- so that will send me into a panic!!  Good luck clomid chicks this month please please let there be some good news!! 

                              
                       

strawbs xxxxxx


----------



## SMELLY

Sarahstewart,
Thanks flower for keeping me positive. Sending you lotsa   xx


----------



## tracyb

Please can you put me down for testing on 30th May.

Love and    to everyone.

Tracy


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

 &  to all

xx


----------



## i wish

Hi ladies!

Hope u r all having a gd sunday despite the rain!!

Sorry to jump in but want some thoughts! I am on my first cyle of clomid. As far as OPK goes I ov on Wed, got the Ov pains, as I normally do but I am still getting twinges. I know I can't be still ov but is it normal for the pains to continue?

Any thoughts would be grateful?!

Enjoy your afternoon xx


----------



## ktc

Hi Suzie...  BFN again  can you move me on for 6th June. 

K x


----------



## maxmarnie

Hello,

Could you please put me down for June 5th, Had my scan on Friday 16mm follicle, taking 50mg Clomid and 1000mg Metformin started this cycle, feeling rather hopeful this cycle, probably be my downfall but can't help it, sending everyone many positive vibes!.  

Thank you

Maxine
x


----------



## Juniper

I can feel the witch circling on her broomstick...  

I am on CD28 and have had to tie myself to my chair to stop myself running down to the shop and throwing away more money on HPTs. I know when I go out at lunchtime there is no way I'll be able to stay away from Boots, even though I've been having horrible AF pains for days now. Every month I convince myself that it's not AF pain and this month is no exception.


Good luck everyone for next test...
        
                 
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Well the horrible, unwelcome  got me on Sunday, am gutted    This is my final cycle of clomid so can you please put me down for testing on 17th June.  

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB

Aw hun so sorry she got you


----------



## SMELLY

Sending you big warm hugs Witchie Poo Cat.   So sorry to hear that the dreaded witchy one got you. Fingers crossed the fairydust will be coming your way and like Loubie you'll end up getting a big fat   on your last month. Keep strong petal but I totally sympathise with how hard that is. Evil Witch day is Thursday for me and i know she is just around the corner as i've got all the signs. It's my birthday too!!!
Get a nice big bar of Cadburys Bubbly, large rouge vino and a duvet and have lotsa snuggles with your DH. Take care xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

to all those the nasty witch has got and      to everyone waiting to test!
Smelly -  for thursday!!!!!


----------



## SMELLY

Dearest S, Thanks petal for keeping me strong. I'm already thinking it hasn't worked as i've got all the signs AF is on her way. However, i did feel like this when i was pg so a little part of me is still holding out for a big fat  . Have a lovely day flower. xx


----------



## Juniper

AF here again  
Least I didn't waste any money on hpts this month.


----------



## SMELLY

Dear Juniper, sorry to hear that   has arrived. Just want to send you   and keep strong. Sending you lotsa       for next month flower. Take care, Smelly xx


----------



## SMELLY

Hello Flowers, sorry to be sending a negative vibe in my note but the evil AF is due tomorrow (my birthday!!) and i just feel SO low. I have all the signs that AF is coming but desperately holding out for any signs that i had similar to when i was PG back in February. I know its hormones making me feel so sad as well and i know if AF does come (She better not!) then in a few days once i'm back on the Clomid, I'll feel better again. Just hitting rock bottom today especially after the m/c and being so close to being a Mummy after 3.5 years of tests, ops and pills, when AF arrives it just brings it all back home again. I know it's not over till the AF lady sings but i just know it's coming. Sorry girls to moan but i just needed to let it all out. I think i need cake and cuddles with my DH today. xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Smelly


----------



## SMELLY

Oodles of thanks SS - makes me feel better already. Your a star. xx


----------



## maybe

Hi Girls,

The   has found me.  I was sooo positive this month.  Then af pains started 4 days and here it is.  I feel ok. A little sad but not as fed up as DH,  he is asking me when  we'll give up.  There are many more steps on this ladder than clomid, and he's tired already.  He's not even the one who has to take the   pills.  and Round 5 here I come.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Maybe, sorry to hear that   has arrived. Glad you feel ok, but understandably you are going to feel sad. I think sometimes DH's feel helpless as they wish they could do more. I'm sending you lotsa   and      for round 5. Take care and spoil yourself today, you deserve it. xx


----------



## Juniper

Hi Everyone,

Hang in there Smelly...isn't the last day before AF starts just the worst?? I always kinda know it's all over but I never can quite give up hope. What torture.
Last night I went home and bawled but - like you say - today feels a bit better because I'm back on the ascent part of this delightful rollercoaster.
Please have one of these  and be very kind to yourself today.

To everyone who got got by the big, bad,  have one of these 

 The fight goes on...may we never be defeated...we will be mummies  
     
 
​


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Juniper,  
I'm so glad i found this site a year ago cos it's been my lifeline and when you get a blast of sunshine from peeps like you, you know your not alone and that everyone cares so much. Thanks everso much flower.   Like you say, you know it's coming but you just pray it's not  !! I can't wait for the day i can take "tampax" off my shopping list!!!  
Just got myself a lovely big frothy hot choc so i'm gonna slurp that and look forward to enjoying my birthday tomorrow no matter what. 
Take care and sending you lotsa       too. 
Us Clomid girls are gonna get there.  
xx


----------



## Juniper

You slurp away babe and make tomorrow a really good one.

We are down but not defeated!!

   
xxx


----------



## SMELLY

Absolutely blossom,  . If the evil   arrives tomorrow i will be adding a huge sticky bun the size of my head to my birthday hot choc   that's for sure!!
Have a good day babe and thanks for making me feel better already.  
xx


----------



## Juniper

Dear Witchiepoocat,

Just realised from the 2ww diary board that you are starting your last month on clomid.

Just wanted to send you loads of 
                          
  
      
        

We are all       for you.

xx


----------



## SMELLY

Hello Treasures, well she got me   on the dot!! Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for keeping me strong this month. Your all angels.  
Hello Lovely Suzie, Please can you put me down for the 21st June. Fingers crossed that'll be our lucky cycle.
To all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day and i'm sending all of you positive vibes for your test dates.       
Smelly xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Oh I hate that witch   sending you a  hug hun.  Have a birthday  tonight now  
Good luck for June its our wedding anniversary on the 22nd so maybe I can pass some positive vibes to you


----------



## shara

hi sorry to hear about your BFNs maybe, smelly and others.   to witche poo cat for last cycle.  Please could you put me down for test date 11 June. I'm on my first cycle of 100mg.

    to all

shara


----------



## SMELLY

Thank you for your positive anniversary vibes SS - sound good to me and your hugs have made me feel alot sunnier, thanks cherub.  
I'm going to hit the fizzy pop tonight in celebration  - fresh start tomorrow. Another day another step closer to being a mummy. Fingers crossed.
Good luck Shara with 11th June. Sending you lotsa      and hugs too.
Have a lovely evening everyone.
Smelly xx


----------



## Juniper

Good luck Shara with 100mg...sounds exciting. 

 I'm skipping clomid in June because DH has to be away during crucial     time so unless his lovely    jump on the train and pay me a little visit all by themselves (they're not that energetic at the best of times   ) then June is definitely a write off for us. 

Good luck to one and all in the meantime. 

Roll on July
xx


----------



## shara

well I guess I am now on my 2ww. I say I guess, because I'm not confident I ov this month. I had one day of EWCM but no +ve on OPK. So by presuming my cycle length is going to be the same, then   is expected to arrive on the 11th of June.

hope your all ok  

so girls, fingers crossed for me 

please,please, please let it be my turn!!  

luv shara


----------



## b3ndy

Hi there Suzie

Another 'mission (im)possible' over for us this month - can you put me down to test on Sun June 11th please ( i have dh's nephew's holy communion to go to that day - so at least I'll have a good reason to get sozzled and insult the outlaws afterwards if it's a bfn!)

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Suzie

Can you put me down for testing on 7th june. and good luck to everyone

Love Sal xxx


----------



## baby whisper

hi all just thorght i would pop and and wish you all good luck for your testing days sending lots of babydust your way
love lea-Anne x


----------



## shara

thanks lea-anne for your kind thoughts  

shara


----------



## tracyb

Please can you update me as I have just got a  .

Please please please let this be the one......    

Love Tracy


----------



## jess82

congrats tracey woohooo thats fantastic    hope its the one  

can you put me down for testing on 13th june please 


jess
x


----------



## jowest30

The   got me on Saturday so please put me down for testing on 3rd July.

Congratulations Tracey, you must be over the moon.


----------



## sarahstewart

Jo - 

Suzie - can you put me down as testing 19th June please?  How are you hun?  

Good luck to all those waiting to test.

Sarah


----------



## MrsS03

Hi, I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday (have been taking temp in the mornings) which was day 20, so if LP is not affected by the clomid I should be testing around the 16 June. 

Lots of   and  for everyone else currently on the 2ww.


----------



## SMELLY

Just sending everyone on their 2ww lotsa love and luck and HUGE     vibes. Fingers crossed for another month of great big   xx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck everyone!!!  AF due for me tomorrow so I know how you all feel


----------



## SMELLY

Good Luck flowerpot. Sending you oodles of      and big hugs  . xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Smelly, how are you?

I'm one day late but got AF pains so not feeling positive.   Good luck to you


----------



## MrsS03

flowerpot. any sign of AF? Hope she stays away  

I'm only 5DPO and the 2ww is driving me mad already. Convinced myself I felt queasy this morning when i woke up.

Hope a busy weekend will help take my mind off it otherwise 

     everyone else on their 2ww.


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks MrsS.   
No Af yet, one day late.  had AF pains this morning which have stopped. just got a bearing heavy feeling.  Still feeling sick which I have done for over a week now.  I'm sure its on its way, I've had loads of stress which is probably causing it to be late.

Its horrible the 2ww isnt it. Stay positive hun


----------



## MrsS03

Thanks  

Why is it after all these cycles that the hopes still get raised despite the mind saying "don't be silly, it's not happened so far, why would this month be any different". 

My DH has been quite sweet wanting to know more about the blood tests etc. and being very supportive which is great.

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## flowerpot

thats good, having a supportive dh makes all the difference.  Keep that PMA (positive mental attitude) hun, I'll update you on monday xxx


----------



## strawbs

well spotting heavier, did a hpt this am BFN, so af will be here for sure tomorrow, cd37-I have taken it so hard again, 2 people I know very closely are currently pg and neither of them are very nice people  so I am avoiding them until I feel stronger.  Off on hols next sat and I cant wait, I am going to get p****d.  I have not drunk since my m/c last sept as I have been so desperate to get pg-doesn't do anything anyway so I am going to drink like a fish for 2 weeks!!  Watch out dh here I come!

good luck those still waiting to test

strawbs xxx


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Flowerpot, i'm fine thanks honey. After last months delayed AF with just spotting I really thought our dream had come true again but then i got a really bad AF and my hopes were dashed and i felt so low, but got back on my clomid and hoping that the sun is going to shine on me and my lovely DH this month. However, i have felt really sick and dizzy for the last week but i'm sure that's just the stinky old Clomid! How about you honey? I really hope the evil AF has not arrived for you. I have everything crossed and am sending you lots    and huge amounts of  . Take care sweetpea xx


----------



## flowerpot

AF got me on Saturday morning girls.  Just goes to show that you can't read into any symptoms you get during the 2ww.

Good luck everyone still waiting xxxxx


----------



## shara

flowerpot big    to you. Sorry the   didnt stay away for you 

Its also a BFN for me this cycle as I didnt even ovulate

good luck to all rest of 2wwers 
shara


----------



## SMELLY

Hi Shara, sorry to hear that Clomid didn't work for you this month sweety. I am sending you lotsa     for next month's cycle. xx


----------



## shara

thank you smelly, i'm pretty gutted, but will pull myself up for the next cycle.

good luck to you also

shara


----------



## flowerpot

Shara   xxx


----------



## MrsS03

flowerpot and shara. Sending you lots of     for next month.

I'm expecting AF to arrive at the end of the week.


----------



## soozeee

Flowerpot and Shara - Sorry to hear about evil AF   arriving uninvited .
I'm on my first cycle of clomid and  due to test saturday 24th June - it seems years away! Anyone else testing around that time?
love
Suze
x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya suzie

can you put me on the july list for testing 11th July although i dont know why I'm bothering!!  

xxxx


 to you all on the 2ww


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

Flower  think   


xxx


----------



## b3ndy

That's it - looks like it certainly was a ' Mission Impossible ' for us this month - the     has just arrived .........cowbag!!....here's TRYING (through gritted teeth right now) to look forward to July now and to month 33 of testing!!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy   we can be cycle buddies, I'm just behind you, today is CD4 for me xxx


----------



## SMELLY

Oh lovelies,  you need cake and cuddles today. I'm sorry that the evil one has reared her ugly head to our lovely girls again.   WITCH!!! Sending you all buckets of        for your next cycles. xx


----------



## Suzie

I just made my first cake ever if anyone could do with a piece 

x


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmmmmmmmmm yes please, send me some down the wire


----------



## Suzie




----------



## flowerpot

yummy!


----------



## b3ndy

ooooh - looks like I've got some 'competition' then Suzie!!


----------



## Suzie

ummm let me think about it b3ndy ! ummmmm nope ! no way i even gonna make a cake like that gorgeous one!


----------



## b3ndy

hey if I manage to load up the pics of my very first cake ever that I baked you'd be surprised what we could all do!!   ....it looked like a v.badly burnt erupting volcano!!


----------



## Suzie

glad mine wasnt the only one


----------



## SMELLY

All my cakes look like badly erupted burnt volcanos and my Dad is a baker!!!! Oh dear!xx


----------



## strawbs

Starting clomid tonight so I should be testing 21/07 cd40 if witch does not get me before that.

Come on girls July must be someone's month             

Good luck those still to test

strawbs xx   

    please, please, please let this be the one!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Please may I join you?   It's been my 1st cycle of clomid (50mg) this cycle (with metformin thrown in half way through for good luck). I'm not being tracked - just been told to use OPKs and they showed +ive on cd20 + 21 and I even got EWCM and ovulation pains and have had sustained BBT rise since - all of which I've never had before (apart from 1 +ive OPK in 2 years).

I'm feeling very positive because I may have ovulated, although trying no to get my hopes up too much.

 to everyone on their 2ww!

Rosie. x


----------



## SMELLY

Strawbs, Sending you loadsa       honey xx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 16:45Hi Rosie, just wanted to send you a big  and welcome you to the board. Everyone is so lovely, helpful and caring on here. xx


----------



## Suzie

hi rosie i will add you to the list , what day are you testing?

Strawbs have added you 


xx


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Suzie and Smelly. 

I'm not sure when to test............ if I ov'd on cd22, then I suppose I should only test on day 36, but that seems like quite a long cycle on clomid....what do you think? Also, that'd mean testing on Saturday 24th and we're going away on the Monday, so if I got a +ive (I know - fooling myself and getting my hopes up  !) I wouldn't be able to go to the docs. Your advice on this one would be greatly appreciated, as before clomid my cycles were so up the wall, I only tested when my cycle was longer than 48 days.

Thanks

Rosie. x


----------



## Suzie

Its a difficult one as you say because it depends on your cycles.
Maybe think about it for the 23rd? which is the friday?

I will add you for that date and can always change it for you



love
suzie xx


----------



## Rosie P

Thank you Suzie. It's nice for once to (hopefully) be able to test (if AF doesn't show 1st) actually believing I've ovulated. Just don't want to build the old hopes up!

 to everyone.

Rosie. x


----------



## sarahstewart

Rosie
Just wanted to say welcome to FF and why don't you join us on the clomid chat thread?
I ovulate late too from CD17 to CD22     godd luck for testing!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Rosie
Best of luck, like Sarah says come and have a natter with us on the clomid girls part chat thread (its pinned at the top near this 2ww link) xxx


----------



## shaz2

its another   again for me. Please put me down for testing on the 10th july, its my last month on clomid, fingers crossed.


----------



## kirsty s

hi rosiep

just wanted to welcome you,(i'm new too) 1st month of clomid on my 2ww, testing on monday if af doesn't show, good luck to you as well


----------



## MrsS03

well AF is well and truly on her way, so clomid hasn't been the boost that the doctors said I'd have a 33% chance of it working (not that i believe that statistic for someone who ovulates naturally anyway)...onwards and upwards and in the meantime


----------



## lill05

Hi everyone, haven't posted on this thread before.
I'm on CD 31, thought it was 32 but just checked my calender. I'll be testing fri. 
Hope everyone is ok lots of       for all!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

Good luck Lill - sending you lots of  

S
xx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 17:53Hi Suzie

can you put me down to test on July 14th please ....who knows maybe this month Tom Cruise will make it Mission Possible!!


----------



## soozeee

Hi all ladies on their 2ww!
This is my first cycle of clomid and I'm going stir crazy   with the waiting! I'm not due to do the stick peeing until the 24th June and it seems like forever.  
Does the waiting get better or worse the more clomid cycles you do? Any tips on making the time go quickly?  
 to everyone and sending loads of   
love Suze
x


----------



## Suzie

b3ndy said:


> can you put me down to test on July 14th please ....who knows maybe this month Tom Cruise will make it Mission Possible!!


 

x


----------



## melissa j

i may i be added to the list of clomid  ?? been sitting on the fence reading your comments and have recently started clomid, would appreciate some advice


----------



## Suzie

and welcome to the clomid board

what day is test day for you? so i can add you to the list 

xx


----------



## melissa j

i should have tested yesterday I think, but will leave it to Sun if AF doesnt arrive B4.  I am sure its   as i am sure i didnt ovulate and have V Sore AF pains.


----------



## kirsty s

hi mellisaj

i'm quite new to the board as well, so if you need any help i'll be more than happy to help (if i can), keep thinking positive


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Kirsty. Just been catching up on posts of the last few days as my t'internet has been down.

Thank you for your wishes of luck.

Wishing you all the best for testing on Monday.    

Hi to all you other girls. Have started feeling quite sick and have really sore nips and tired - ca anyone tell me is that what clomid does?

Thanks

Rosie. x


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Rosie

Those symptoms can be side effects of clomid and of other more positive things (if you know what I mean ) so unfortunatley I can't give you any firm news either way I'm afraid
have you seen the post from Minxy on the thread which lists all the side effects/symptoms of clomid?

i had a horrid month this month (though all i'm taking right now is met) but had all the   symptoms, really bad nausea, swollen (.)(.) extreme tiredness and cramping, was feeling really postive and then was gutted on Tues when af arrived. Taught myself a valuable lesson to try to stop reading too much into things anymore.

oh well - I hope it's better news for you

S
xx


----------



## melissa j

hi kirsty s

Thanx for your offer of help.  I can safely say I will need it  !!!!

Not sure when to test.  First month of clomid had extreme sore (.) (.) and bloods said ovulated, but no temp rise or any other symptons.  Is that normal with no temp rise  

Thanx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi b3ndy. I've seen that post before, but I'll have another look as it's some long list! Dh wants me to test as I also cried once at Montel Williams yesterday and twice at Springwatch last night - how sad!!! ), but I know it's far too early (only 5dpo), so there's no way it could be pg symptoms already. I'm trying my hardest not to think that way too and telling myself just to be happy the drugs have worked 1st cycle. You can't help hold out that little glimmer of hope though can you? Last time my sense of smell was amplified massively, so that would be the thing that would make me a little excited if anything.

I'm sorry you had a bad time this month. It's like mental torture isn't it wondering if it'll be your month just to have another damn period? Others have no idea! Hope you have a better month next month  

Melissa, I've read somewhere that BBT isn't always that reliable (all kinds of things can affect it), so if your bloods said you ovulated then you definitely did.

Good luck!

Rosie. x


----------



## melissa j

cheers rosie, was doubting how GP deciphered blood results.  

So anxious and desperate that I am over analysing everything, but its so difficult to relax when its something you want so badly.  Does everyone else feel that way??

good luck to all   

X


----------



## Rosie P

Melissa, I over analyse everything! The 1st doctor I saw who thought I had PCOS told me not to go looking it up on the internet - I already had been doing for about a year beforehand. It's hard not to let your desire for a child take over your thoughts. Don't feel bad about it, but just don't forget to have fun and let off a bit of steam once in a while. At least here we have all these lovely people who understand what we're going through and vice versa.

Rosie. x


----------



## melissa j

Cheers Rosie, this site is very helpful, sometimes you feel you are the only one in the world who has these problems when everyone else you know has kids and being positive is difficult.  

Can you help me with another query??  Sometime I feel so flustered in with GP I go in with a million questions, let her talk, and hey presto my mind is blank  But I was wondering, my GP said the course to follow was clomid on 3 mths then off 3 mths then on again etc?  Its just reading everyone elses posts no one seems to ever have followed that course?? I dont think I can simply do nothing for 3 mths but she said that course stimulate ovarys better or something to that effect 
Thanx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Melissa. I know what you mean about feeling you're the only one you know with IF problems. Because I'm very open about my IF situation with friends and family, I've recently found out that 2 of my friends have IF issues (more serious than mine too), but people just don't talk about it openly. I can't help it - I've never even been able to hold my own water! 

It's especially hard when everyone around you is having one then two kids like there's no tomorrow, but I always think that if it ever happens to me I'll be so thankful and never moan about having a cherub of my own. I'm sure it makes us the better mothers as we will value motherhood so much more. 

I too suffer from instant memory loss as soon as I see any medic.  I always have to write a list of questions beforehand and slip that in my bag. What course of clomid they put you on tends to vary from dr to dr, however, my consultant has put me on a 6 month course and the school of thought is if it hasn't worked (made you ovulate in 6 months) it's unlikely to, so then you may have a 3 month break and start another course (maybe a higher dose). If it were me, I'd get the clomid from your gp but ask to be referred to a specialist. You have the right to be referred upon request, and at least you'd see someone who specialises completely in gynae/ fertility and not a gp who just knows a little bit about all subjects, but you'd also be on the clomid in the meantime. You have to go with what you feel comfortable with though, and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions - that's what they're there for!

Hope this helps.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kirsty s

hi girls , 

well the    got me this morning, felt really upset this morning, but trying to keep my chin up now & thinking        , fingers crossed to the rest of you


----------



## shara

to you kirsty, sorry the    came. 

Hope you feel better soon and   for the next cycle

take cares
shara


----------



## KerryB

Well CD35,   was due CD33 but as I'm drug free, might be a lonnnnggg cycle! Gonna test tomorrow, maybe!  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Kerry, good luck for testing. Someone suggested I ask you if it's ok to take chromium with clomid and metformin - do you know whether it is?

Thanks

Rosie. x


----------



## kirsty s

girls logging off now 

not in work monday or tuesday, good luck to all of you testing


----------



## KerryB

Rosie....I think its fine with Met, I took it anyway. Not sure about Clomid. Might be best to check though. I'll see what I can find out for you hun.[br]Posted on: 16 June 2006, 14:42:31From what I can see, Chromium won't badly interact with Clomid, but just to be sure I would post on Ask a Nurse just to make sure.

x


----------



## b3ndy

sorry to butt in girls - I'm sure I read from witchie that you can't take chromium whilst on clomid - it was on the diet thread recently - i'll have another ganders at the messages to find out[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 15:50This is wot found from Witchie

Food Tip: Even if you dont have PCOS try and be more aware of foods that are high GI and those which are low. Not only do low GI foods keep you feeling fuller for longer but they also curb the cravings for sugary foods. If you cant do GI, and you DONT take Metformin, try taking a Chromium supplement every day which helps to stabilise the blood sugar.


----------



## KerryB

Oops sorry! Got my wires crossed! So you can take it with Clomid but not with Met? Is that right?


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks b3ndy and Kerry, I thought that might be the case. Oh well - change of tactics today - I was following low GI, but having 3 meals a day, so today I'm going to eat little abouts about 6 times through the day and see if I can actually lose anything. 

Any tips to stop feeling sick? I constantly feel sick over the last few days. I've had ginger tea, but it only worked for about an hour.  

I really don't know what I did before I found this site. You really are the fountain of all knowledge!

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## b3ndy

looks like it - but not sure why - witchie is best person to ask on that

no worries Rosie - glad to be of help - as for the sick feeling - if you find a miracle cure I'd like one  ..last cycle the smell of chicken and salad made me want to chuck....and I craved pasta and choc - all the things I shouldn't be eating! ...can't wait for the day I stop these met tabs


----------



## KerryB

Think I'm spotting


----------



## b3ndy

that old   away!!


----------



## Rosie P

Ah, it's the met. I've been fine on it up until the last 3 days, and it's really doing my head in.  I seem to be ok with the smell of anything bland - made a chilli last nice and that smell made me feel really bad. I even said no to choc! 

Kerry, bloody spotting - it should be banned! I'm just waiting for that to happen - my boobs are as heavy as 2 watermelons and my stomach is as round as the  Dome.

Oh dear, and I'm out for curry tomorrow. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## b3ndy

oooh Rosie - what out for the Met   with the curry - I had one on Tues and I was trumping and everything for England afterwards!


----------



## Rosie P

Oh no, hadn't thought of that! Thought I'd well and truly got rid of the met  

Don't mind the wind - I can get my own back on dh. He's been 'secretly' doing stinkers lately, and it's not good when you're already feeling sick! 

Rosie. x


----------



## melissa j

thanks rosie for your advice, think I will follow GP 3mths 50mg Clomid as suggested then I have Gynae Appointment, so will put my brain in gear for then, its A private appoint so hopefully dosh will get me further.  

Can I just add to all Pcos suffers, Thats what I was diagnosed with and I followed Gillian Mckeiths diet.  I lost over 2 stone.  And without clomid had more regular periods.  They used to be 4 mths and when I went on diet they were 5 weeks!!!  I also ovulated on first mth of 50mg clomid when GP didnt expect me to.  Unfortunately dont know what happened to second mth   as AF is 1 week late.  But I'm sure it will make an appearance!!!

Good luck to all


----------



## Rosie P

It shouldn't be, but in my experience paying private does tend to get you much better 'service' (if that's what you could call it) and more time in with the consultant. Since paying for 1 private appointment I have my consultants email address and can ring his secretary for more meds, queries etc., and I know that the normal NHS patients don't get that. I'm so glad I did that now.

A lot of the Gillian McKeath stuff is like GI isn't it (cut out potatoes and eat sweet potatoes, wholegrain foods, fruit & veg)? 

I hope your af doesn't make an appearance -for all the right reasons.  

Rosie. x


----------



## sarahstewart

Suzie

AF got me Saturday.......taking a break from clomid for a while so probably won't need to test as I won't ovulate.....but never say never I am having acupuncture so that might help.

Good luck to all those waiting to test.


----------



## KerryB

Nothing over the weekend, but spotting today and have cramps. Got BFN on Sat too, so she must be on her way.

Sarah...sorry she got you honey


----------



## Suzie

sarah







stick around 

 to all

xx


----------



## SMELLY

Just wanted to send you girls lotsa love and hugs and sorry to hear that AF arrived. xx  

Hi Suzie, please can you put me down for the 26th June instead of 21st as my AF was all over the place last month!!! Thanks xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

BFN for me this month.  thats it now until i start IUI so no further testing dates as I dont O unmedicated


----------



## soozeee

Dear Witchie poo - sending you lots of    for your time between treatments - you never know what will happen....

For all those ladies obsessing about their 2WW on clomid - like me  - I've found a great website that lists loads of accounts from women who were on clomid and got a BFP - they state what dose they were on, when they had BMS when they ovualed and what their symptoms were during their 2WW - i've found it a really good read! the site address is:

http://talk.sheknows.com/showthread.php?t=227

love to you all
Suze
x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## SMELLY

Dearest Suze, Thanks for the link, fantastic site and just makes you believe even more that everyone is different, different symptoms, feelings, experiences but also that everyone feels the same sorta thing when they think AF is on her wicked way. Very encouraging and with my AF due in 6 days and hoping she doesn't make an appearance it's really given me a boost that there's ALWAYS hope. Thank you. xx


----------



## ktc

Hi Suzie

BFN again this month.  Like witchie poo cat, that's it on clomid for me.  I'm moving on to IUI this month.

Thanks for all the support and good luck to all the clomid chicks (and honorary clomid chicks of course!).

K xx


----------



## baby whisper

ktc
sorry to hear you got a bfn hun and wishing you the best of luck with iui hugs to you 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## SMELLY

Really sorry to hear that AF showed up this month. Good luck honey with your IUI, you'll be in my thoughts. xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Looks like it's a   for me this month. I was out on a shopping in Manchester and started spotting (in a loo with no lock on the door - which was great!) Oh well, fingers crossed for the next month of clomid!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

to those who got AF/BFN

 to those on the 2ww  xxx


----------



## Lilpalf

Can I join you?  I'm new to this forum and I'm 4dpo on my 2nd cycle of clomid.

I need someone to help me get through it.  The madness is due to set in at any time


----------



## Suzie

lilpalf welcome to ff 

What day are you testing so i can add you to the list?

if you fancy a natter with the lovely clomid girls feel free to go introduce yourself on the clomid girls thread 


xx


----------



## Lilpalf

Thank you for the welcome.  I've already introduced myself to the chat thread.

I should probably hold off testing until 6th July but I doubt I will manage to go that long. 

I got a BFP on my first cycle of Clomid (unfortunately m/c) so I'm not sure what symptoms were clomid and what were pregnancy, so I'm a bit nervous this 2ww


----------



## binty

Could you put me down for testing on 29th June please.

Thanks

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Please can you put me down for testing on the 8th of August?


----------



## jowest30

I'm due to test 3rd August.


----------



## janie77

Hi, can I join this board?

Am not in the 2ww yet, but will be due for testing on 19 August.

Thanks
Jane x


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

welcome janie77 

xx


----------



## Tiggy

Hi

Could you put me down for testing on 15 August please.

Thanks

Tx


----------



## emma.b

Hi, could you put me down for testing 17th August please x x


----------



## KerryB

Well, CD45 thought   was about to appear yesterday as had some light spotting, then nothing! Nada this morning so far. What the feck is going on Tested twice so far and both  . 

IT'S DRIVING ME


----------



## flowerpot

oh no kerry, didnt realise AF hadnt fully come, what a pain for you grrr

Dont know why I'm bothering but please put me down for AF due 13th Aug please, thank you Suzie xxx


----------



## KerryB

She's back now, with a vengence! Silly !! Shall I count today as CD1 or wait till full day tomorrow?


----------



## flowerpot

I'd do today as day one, its only 3.30 and you had a show yesterday. so your back on the loony pills tomorrow?! x


----------



## strawbs

Hi please could you put me down for testing 15th aug cd 34.  Last month on clomid before drilling on 22nd so really keeping everything crossed except my legs tee hee!!   
        
Good luck girls
strawbs xxx


----------



## Suzie

list updated 


xx


----------



## Juniper

I hate this so much...I am getting all excited AGAIN.

I feel like such a silly fool. Every month right at the end of the 2ww I just go into the am I / aren't I? overdrive. I suppose we all do. I just wish I could think about something else and not build my hopes up. Every time around O I'm always quite cautious cos there's always some reason why this month is going to be unlikely.

This month DH had to go away on CD15, so although we managed BMS up to the probable day of O-ing I was telling myself then that the chances weren't great but two weeks later I've forget all that and start getting so intense about it all.

Please tell me I'm not the only person on this site who sometimes buys pregnancy and baby mags? I feel so guilty when I do it and such a sad pathetic fool and I have to hide them from my husband, though I think he''s found my secret stash now and that's so embarrassing.

I hate the last day wating for AF. It's driving me nuts. Sorry to rant but I just had to get some of this out of my system I feel like I'm going to explode.

This whole business really SUCKS

  
[br]: 3/08/06, 17:14Duhhh, I guess my   is classic PMT isn't it


----------



## emilycaitlin

Can you put me down for testing on the 10th please?


----------



## Suzie

list updated



x


----------



## KerryB

Fist cycle back on Met and Clomid so  not sure when to put down, I guess 28 days and go from there...testing 30th august.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

everyone on the 2ww xxx


----------



## b3ndy

hi can you put me down for testing on the 10th aug please Suzie......think it DEFINITELY is a case of MISSION IMPOSSIBLE this month (either that or an immaculate conception!!)

cheers

S
xx


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

xxx

b3endy only takes one


----------



## shaz2

Hi guys, its been a while from i was on,just waiting at the moment to test tomorrow.. it was supposed to be my last mpnthe of clomid last month but was given another month is this normal


----------



## flowerpot

Shaz - how many months you been on it?

Started with bad dreams and chocolate cravings so AF will be on her broomstick ready to visit at the end of the week I'm sure x


----------



## b3ndy

it's all over for me this month - the trollop turned up on her broomstick last night  

So it's off to Africa in Sept and two months of not being allowed ttc.....oh well - at least dh and I won't be arguing over who's lying in the 'wet patch'   for a while!!  


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy -  at the wet patch !!!!

3 days to go for me, but got pre-AF munches, bad dreams and peeing in the night a sure sign she is coming.


----------



## janie77

B3ndy   Sorry to hear that the witch got you xx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck everyone on the 2ww    

2/3 days to go and i've started with low back ache so I expect a visit on time. I wouldnt be surprised though, I've gone past thinking clomid will work for me now plus under loads of stress at home so not very good vibes I'm sending out!! [br]: 9/08/06, 14:56Hi Suzie - you can take me off hun, AF got me on Sat xxxx

PS. hope your ok


----------



## janie77

Only four more days for me - but am not feeling very positive - had a major spot break out and have had a headache for 2 days which is usually a good sign that the wicked witch is on her way


----------



## jowest30

Please can you put me down for testing on 2nd Sept.

Jo
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Janie - dont panic hun. I remember Sarah had loads of spots, coldsore, greasy hair and was convinced it was her AF but she got a BFP.  

Good luck Jo


----------



## janie77

Thanks Flower


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh thanks Flower!!!!! I wanted to put a bag on my head I was that bad!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

sorry darling!!!


----------



## janie77

Have you still go that bag?  Can I borrow it


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## janie77

Just got cd21 blood test result back - its 45.5, I think this means I ovulated but am not completely sure.  My cons is on holiday and the secretary wasn't sure either.  Anyway, its a lot better than my last result which was 29, so I think the Clomid must be working.....YAY


----------



## flowerpot

great result Janie   anything over 30 (my hospital is over 40) = ovulation. good luck x


----------



## janie77

Thanks Flower.

Yay....I have ovulated at last    , Its made my day, just knowing that the drugs are working


----------



## flowerpot

its a wonderful feeling, I remember feeling exactly like you are now


----------



## janie77

It certainly is - if we get this happy just knowing we can ovulate, who knows what it will feel like if we are ever lucky enough to actually be pregnant


----------



## Tilda

janie - great news about the result - fingers crossed! Lots of positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## janie77

Thanks Tilda xx


----------



## scratch

great news janie. Means you still in with a fighting chance. 

Sal xx


----------



## janie77

Thanks Sal xx  Yep, I feel pretty good about it all, knowing that the Clomid is working.

I'm off now, hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tiggy

Great news Janie!  

 

Tx


----------



## janie77

knicker watch has started - based on my last 6 cycles AF is due today


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck Janie


----------



## janie77

thanks flower, I hate this time, I woke up this morning and convinced myself that the witch had arrived and was then too scared to get out of bed and go to the loo!!


----------



## strawbs

Good luck Janie
The wiaitng is horrible!    
strawbs xx


----------



## janie77

Still no AF, but did an early pg test yesterday and it was a BFN  

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww      

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Think I am on 2WW! Had ov pains etc last week, but this weekend had some EWCM!!   so CD19 today, gonna carry on   for a couple of days just in case, as last natural cycle was a really long one.

xx


----------



## Tilda

That's good news Kerry. I might be on 2WW as well. My natural cycles are about 365 days(!) so who knows what will happen with this Clomid. But I'm now on CD14 and had some abdo pains a few days ago which might have been ovulation...or might not. Am trying not to get too stressed by the whole thing.


----------



## janie77

Kerry and Tilda - buckets of      to you both for the 2ww.

Jane xx


----------



## Tilda

thanks Janie

it's amazing how much support I've been getting from the clomid girls. i'm turning into a chatroom addict!


----------



## janie77

Me too - I had never posted on any sort of bulletin board before I found FF, and now I am totally addicted!!


----------



## Tilda

I also sometimes use the Verity one which is for PCOS but I think this one is better.


----------



## janie77

I checked out Verity too, but FF is the best!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Oooops, I forgot to say I'm now on a 2ww. Cycle day 19 at the moment and according to OPKs and BBT I ovulated on cd 14, so proposed testing date (if AF doesn't show first) would be 30 August. I really hope this will be our lucky month.

Please could you add my name to the list?

Thank you.

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77

AF arrived this morning so it's all over for me for this month.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww     

Jane xxx[br]: 22/08/06, 09:09Can you put me down for testing on 18 September please?

Thanks
Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just to let you know I tested this morning and it was BFN, so I expect AF will be turning up shortly. Please could you cross me off this month's list?

Thanks

Rosie. x


----------



## KerryB

Sorry Rosie  

Well CD28 today, no AF signs no pg signs. Going to test Friday I think.

xxx


----------



## janie77

Rosie, so sorry about your BFN  

Kerry


----------



## KerryB

Thanks sweetie


----------



## flowerpot

Rosie, sorry about the BFN. but its not over till the fat lady sings, and I aint singing !  

Kerry my love, good luck


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Kerry, Janie and Flowerpot.

Janie, sorry your AF turned up.

It's such a bummer isn't it? Kerry, I don't feel like AF is due either - just don't feel anything.

Flowerpot, you made me laugh! I can't sing, so it won't be me! My tests say some thing like 99.99% accurate, so I know it would be showing something by now. Hey-ho, fingers crossed for next month. In all honesty we didn't really get enough BMS in at the right time because I wasn't expecting to ov so early. This cycle I'll be ready  (maybe that's not the right smiley to use!?!?)

Oh well, the longer it takes to get here the less BMS we'll need to get in at the in-laws next week and the week after!

Rosie. xxx[br]: 30/08/06, 15:34The fat lady sang (a bit) - last night I started spotting. Oh well -  for round 4!


----------



## KerryB

on friday followed by  . Good that cycle has regulate so quickly this time, spot on 30 days. So will test on 1st October.

xxx


----------



## janie77

Kerry....   Sorry about the BFN xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck everyone 
and  to those who got AF
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

I forgot to ask you to put me down for this sunday, the 10th!


----------



## flowerpot

me too - 15th Sept please Suzie


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

thought there didn't seem many of you 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

i think us oldies have gone past thinking its going to work Suzie 

how are you?  any new developments?


----------



## jan27

Hi i am cd28 tomorrow, but have irreg cycle but probably around this mark in view of day21 bloods

jan27


----------



## Tiggy

Hi

Could you put me down for testing on 20 Sept please.  

Thanks

Tx


----------



## jan27

Hi, af arrived this morning so back to day 1!
Jan x


----------



## flowerpot

Jan 

 everyone still on the 2ww xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi suzie
Please could you put me down for testing sept 25th that will be 35 days since my op so hopefully af or preferrably bfp to prove it has worked!      

Good luck to all the testers!!               

Strawbs xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

It's a  for me this month.


----------



## Suzie

list updated 


flowerpot im fine thanks hun, just waiting around for that call for first placement!

hope you are all ok?

love
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot

Did they give you any indication how long it may be Suzie, or is it impossible to say?
Its very exciting!


----------



## Suzie

hi flower 

we should hopefully have one moved in with us by mid october so not long 
Just finishing off bits to the house 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

ooooh how thrilling!  I'm sure you will do absolutely fantastic


----------



## sarahstewart

Suzie hun I am no longer a clomid chick but could you put me down as testing 29th September....god knows why I am bothering I have lost all faith in us conceiving naturally  

Good luck to all the testers


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

Sarah wheres those positive thoughts  

xx


----------



## Seaqueen

Hi Suzie

Although I have been following FF for many months, I am new to posting, I hope you don't mind me joining in.

Could you please put me down for testing on 20th?  Thanks.

Exciting news about your placement, well done and congratulations, I'm sure its been a tough journey but you will soon get reward!! 

Take care

Claire


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry suzie      will be more positive I promise  

Claire welcome to FF hun


----------



## Suzie

List updated 

welcome to ff claire 

sarah i can feel the  thoughts from here!! 

xx


----------



## Tiggy

It's a BFN for me again this month   

Tx


----------



## janie77

Tiggy - sorry about the BFN  

I tested this morning and its a BFN for me too.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sorry Tiggy and Janie,


----------



## strawbs

Sorry Tiggy and Janie for your BFN.  Fingers crossed for this month    
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot

AF got me too suzie, sorry i didnt update earlier, I've been having pc problems! xxx


----------



## janie77

AF got me today too suzie.  I guess the new testing day for me will be 17 October.

Jane xx


----------



## strawbs

sorry janie on your bfn.  Fingers crossed for this month    

strawbs xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Girls it's a BFN for me this month but feeling really positive about next month   

Good luck all those still to test.  

I will be testing 25th oct cd35 if no af by then    

Thanks suzie!


----------



## sarahstewart

Strawbs 

Sending positive vibes to everyone left to test      

Suzie - you OK any news your end?


----------



## Suzie

hi sarah

No news just waiting!! 

Waiting for the call with a sibling group match! 


Hope you are feeling better? 

xx
p.s am stepping back on the tx rollercoaster in the new year


----------



## sarahstewart

what tx you starting?   

I am so excited for your foster siblings!!!!!  How lucky are they coming to you  

I am feeling OK ta....looking forward to our consultation at Bristol (BCRM) next week


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Suzie, how exciting.  Like Sarah says they are soooo lucky to be coming to you 

What treatment you going on next year?

good luck everyone still on the 2ww


----------



## Suzie

I am having IUI   I had it on hold for 12 months to sort out the fostering! So if by some miracle it works then we are gonna have a full house 

xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Please could you put me down for testing on 3rd October? 

Suzie, how very exciting - waiting for your fostering call and tx in the New Year. Wishing you so much good luck for both  

Rosie.x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Suzie! Please could you add me to the 2ww. I will be testing..10th October 2006...

IUI - So happy for you!!    When will you start?

Sending lots of love and baby dust!
Kissy Bear
XXX


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

Kissy bear - should be starting after new year! 

 to all

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Ooooh - good luck for the New Year Suzie - and for your upcoming placement...here's hoping you'll have a house full in 2007!!

Could you put me down for testing for 'Mission Impossible 35' on Oct 4th please!!

Ta

S
xx


----------



## Seaqueen

Good afternoon

I'm really sorry to all those who got another  this month.  .

I also got another   .  Have since seen the specialist and am having a HSG on Friday - once we get the results of this the consultant says its time to decide if more surgery is an option or to go down the IVF route.  So, no clomid for me this month!  I will keep popping in for a read though to see how the rest of you are doing.  I wish you all the very best of luck xx

Take care

Claire


----------



## KerryB

got me 5 days early! [email protected] One cycle left of Clomid but not going to do it yet, want to lose some weight then try it.

Good luck to those left to test.

xxx


----------



## Suzie

list updated . sorry internet was down for couple of days ! 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Think af has got me   just been to loo and am spotting.....don't usually spot but think it will be here in full flow shortly.

Well pi$$ed off as have my appointment at BCRM tomorrow and now they won't be able to do any internal scans will they  

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## sarahstewart

yep here in full flow now !!! So much for those     suzie


----------



## Suzie

aww sorry hun  my  is a bit off at the mo

xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. I've been really good on this 2ww so far, keeping myself busy and stuff. Now it's getting a bit nearer I'm going a bit stir   - is anyone else feeling a bit like this?

Rosie. x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. AF turned up this morning, so please can you cross me off the list for this month?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Suzie

sorry af got you rosie 

xx


----------



## janie77

Sarah & Rosie, so sorry AF got you both  

Jane xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful

Hi Sarah and Rosie sorry about the wicked witch arriving shes a cow isn't she.  I am on the 9th day of the 2ww and now the pressure is getting to me.  I don't want to test and yet I cant wait to find out if AF will or won't arrive.  Its hard for me as I am irregular and can go anything from 28 to 66 days.  This is torture Helppppp.  I'm also dreading my next cycle of clomid as it was my first time last month and I was a psycho for a week

xx

Mrs H


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

suzie, im not really a clomid chick, more of an honorary im in limbo as on injectables, but if you are able to add me to the list can you put me down for testing on 8th October.  Dont think I have a chance after what happened with Oing at the weekend between scans but hey, you never know right?

Ta

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Rosie P

Hi.

Thanks Suzie, Janie and Mrs H. She is so horrid turning up like that but at least I can look forward to a fresh cycle now and that's what I'm focussing on. 

Mrs H, I was the same as you - the longer it goes on the more   you get! I'm also irregular and have had a 27 day cycle and a 40 day cycle on Clomid. Before Clomid it was anything from 19 days to 118 days! I think once you've ov'd you should get AF or BFP within about 14 days (hope it's the latter!) I also went mental for the first time last cycle, so I'm dreading the same happening this time - take cover DH!!!!

Good luck Witchie Poo Cat. Hope it's your month  

Rosie. x


----------



## sammylou2

Suzie

Could you please put me down for testing on the 16th Oct. It's the first time i've used the 2ww board but thought i would give it a go.  After all the   that's gone on this month i think the next two weeks are going to add to the exhaustion   and the exta support will be greatly needed...

Cheers

Sam x

      
              to all of you lovely ladiestesting this month too


----------



## Suzie

have added you witchie and sammylou 
 and stay positive 
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

to all the testers!


----------



## b3ndy

'Mission Impossible Month 35' all over and done for me this month ..the old witch arrived an hour ago.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy


----------



## strawbs

b3ndy sorry the witch got you
fingers crossed for this month     
strawbs xx


----------



## sammylou2

Ah b3ndy sorry to hear the dreaded   turned up, keep your chin up chick, sending you    for this month.

Sam x


----------



## sootycat

Hi everyone, sorry yto hear about more BFN's. I think it's about time we had some good news. Fingers crossed some good news is coming to one at least one of you next month 

I am on day 21 today, so only have a week to go....seems like an age this month. 

I am only on month 2 of clomid (+met) and last month only had a 25 day cycle. Do I test on D25 this month, or should I wait until at least D28? - any advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## strawbs

Do you know when you have ov?
If not I have been advised to test on the longest day your cycle has been

good luck      
strawbs xxxx


----------



## sootycat

I don't know if I did ov, as I am not being monitored. Don't really have a set cycle, as before the drugs, I wasn't having any periods at all.


----------



## Ruben

Hi sootycat, I've always been told to wait till the day of the longest cycle you've had. Which for me seems to get longer and longer,last month was 33 days.

I'm day 21 today and awaiting progesterone level results on Tuesday. I've decided not to test this month but just waiting for it to happen instead. I will probably be on night shifts when it comes so that is a double bummer ( I must stop being so negative I'm sorry.) 

Good luck to you sending lots of baby dust your way  Rxxxx


----------



## sammylou2

Witchie poo, Kissy Bear and (Mrs Hopeful)

Good Luck testing over the next couple of day, sending you loads of 
[fly]          [/fly] for a 

Sam xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Its over for another month, the witch got me at 7am this morning    Start injecting again tomorrow and new test date is 3rd November. xx


----------



## Suzie

so sorry witchie 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## sammylou2

Ah sorry witchie, hope you get on ok with the injection chick


----------



## Mrs Hopeful

Hi all,   Mrs H here,

I am on day 30 now of cycle and although had a long history of irregular cycles the last three have been spot on so am gutted in a way that AF hasn't arrived cause it more than likely means the clomid is screwing up my cycle rather than a  .  If AF arrives late does that mean I ovulated later and does that mean that me and DH could have missed vital  .  We were both due a break after trying over what we thought was the best   time due to being cream crackered.  I was dreading the clomid anyway but now am in torment waiting for AF or to test.  I'm giving it till the weekend even though the nurse advised to wait until 42 days before testing but I'll never make it so if AF not here by Saturday 14th will be testing so keep your fingers crossed girls.

Xx


----------



## sarahstewart

positive vibes to all waiting to test     and  to all those who have had a visit from the witch  

suzie - you OK hun...any news your end?


----------



## Suzie

hi sarah hun , no news .. sw is coming on thursday! so fed up of waiting! We apparently were within 5 mins of call on friday for 2 children but they managed to place all 6 together which is better!

Goodluck for your appointment on thursday 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Thank you... 

let us know the minute you get any news


----------



## Kissy Bear

Unfortunate for me and my dh its a BFN!     Cycle 3, day 1 today - here goes....  

Keeping my fingers crossed for all on 2ww! There has to be a BFP soon!
      

Next test date 7th November 2006.

Kissy Bear
XXX


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck everyone          

My Af is due Sunday and not positive at all.   to those who got the wicked witch xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Good luck to all you testers and lots of   and   to everyone who's had a BFN this month!!

S
xx


----------



## sammylou2

Ah Kissy Bear, sorry to hear it's a bfn, good luck on the loopy pills this month and fingers crossed for a bfp soon.

sam xx


----------



## janie77

The witch arrived today so the 2ww is well and truly over    I will be clomid free now, and am not sure if I will be having it again.  My doctor only prescribed it for 3 months and I am back at the clinic on Tuesday so we'll see what happens.

Have not had time to read the posts as am only just back from hols, but sorry to those who have had a BFN and good luck to everyone still waiting to test.

Jane xxx


----------



## Suzie

sorry the evil witch got you jane   

sounds like you had a fab holiday 

 for your appointment on tuesday 

xx


----------



## janie77

Thanks Suzie.  Can you put me down for testing again on 10 November?

Jane xxx


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm one day late, but had aches and heaviness in tummy since Saturday.  the evil witch is obviously just giving me the run around!

 Janie xxx


----------



## sammylou2

No bfp for us this month the  has caught up with me this morning..... 

Can you put me down for testing on 16th Nov please Suzie?

3rd month of   Loopy pills, here we come

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot

Sam  sorry chuck xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Thanks Hun, feel ok just got to keep going with it eh.....


----------



## janie77

Sammylou - sorry the witch got you


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Janie

Sorry she got you too,   to you chick, hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow sending youlots of     

Sam xx

ps Your holiday sounded just perfect


----------



## sammylou2

Strawbs 
Sorry about your BFN hun  Have an excellent time in New York.... we went last year and i am desperate to go back

Sam xx


----------



## strawbs

Well was going to post this on clomid thread but with the slanging match going on there did not wnat to.

Well absolutely gutted af arrived for me this morn 10secs after a plummet in temps, I really am devastated thsi cycle was 36 days long and last month was 30, so looking like my op which I paid for has not been that successful.

I think I need hcg jabs to get my egg to release as I am sure my eggs are getting over cooked we did bms until cd24 this month so should have just been enough.

Well on the plus side I can go to NY and drink cocktails aplenty!  I am determine this month to just live normally I have wasted since oct05 living like a nun and feel I have wasted the whole year waiting and hoping, not sure I can take much more.        

a gutted strawbs xx


----------



## KerryB

Strawbs...I'm sorry you feel you can't post on the clomid thread. I'm sure its all done and dusted now, as far as I'm concerned it is. So sorry Af arrived, what a  she is.  Are the HCG jabs something you've looked into? If not it might be worth trying to get them, if you don't ask you don't get! When are you off to NYC? Sarah is going next month. I hope you have a fab time hun.   for next cycle.

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm really sorry it arrived Strawbs. When we spoke on the 2ww thread I really thought this was your month. I don't know what to say babe I wish I could take the pain away for you. 

Maybe this holiday is what you need babe, have fun and have a break I am going to do just that after this cycle.   

Am so sorry you felt you couldn't post on the clomid thread babe, I never thought it would be made into that but as part of it I am part to blame and I apologise to you babe.


----------



## flowerpot

Strawbs so sorry 
I hope you have a wonderful holiday.

Please post on clomid girls thread, its all sorted now and we've drawn a line under it xxxx


----------



## janie77

Strawbs, so sorry AF arrived  

  for your next cycle.  Have a great time in NY, let your hair down.  Good plan to try and take you mind off it all while your on hols - I did that last month, didn't count days, chart or do OPK's and I honestly felt a whole lot better not living my life by my cycle.

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

Strawbs 

dont be to harsh on yourself chick. when I got pg with dd I was absolutely plastered for my birthday. Sometimes a little "normal" time just does the trick. We had been trying for 6 years and she just happened. I try and stay away from champers now.

Take care and stay positive oh and have a few cocktails for me hun

Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Suzie

for what it's worth could you put me down for testing on Sat Nov 4th please - here's hoping the mission will become possible sometime soon!  


S
xxx

(Strawbs + Sam - sorry to hear the witch got you guys this month ....hang in there chicks!    - try not to give up hope)


----------



## sarahstewart

hey b3ndy me old mucker I am due to test on the 5th November!!!!!  Suzie can you put me down too!!!!!

PMA B3ndy PMA!!!!


----------



## Rosie P

Suzie, please could you put me down for testing on 7th November? I think I ov'd on 24th October, but it was cd24 and so late I'm not sure if I did or not. Not holding out much hope at all for this month even though I've been doing everything else I possibly could. Sorry for being so negative - I suppose that's not a good thing is it? - but sometimes you just can't help it can you? 

Bet I'll still get my knickerbockers in a twist during the 2ww though!  

Good luck to everyone else testing over the next couple of weeks.  

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Rosie

like Sarah says  - PMA PMA PMA!!

Good luck chick    

S
xx


----------



## scratch

forget me girls af is here with avengance


----------



## b3ndy

Sal

S
xxx


----------



## janie77

Sal..... 

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

the scariest thing is i know that this is my last cycle unmedicated for a while.  After thismonth I am back on clomid. I should of taken it this cycle but chickened out and I didnt fancy being up the duff for egypt not that there is much chance but knowing my luck.


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks B3ndy, I promise I'll try!

Sallystar, sorry the old   got you.  

Rosie. x


----------



## Guest

What is the Clomid 2WW?  I've just been told to take it (100mg, started today for 5 days) and get scanned next week!  What normally happens after that  (I've been given 3 months supply to start).


----------



## flowerpot

hi Molloy  

2ww is "two week wait" - its the two weeks (approx) between ovulation and when your period (AF) would be due.  Once you have ovulated and had BMS at that time to try and conceive you can chat to other girls on this thread who are in the 2WW waiting for their AF/test day. It can be a very  time as you are hoping you are pregnant but 2 weeks seems like a lifetime. If you put on here when your AF/test date is due Suzie will add you to the list on page one.   hope that helps.   For normal clomid chat you can talk to the girls on the "clomid girls part....." thread.

Sal 

Rosie, Sarah, B3ndy   

Suzie - please put me down for 17th November


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Please can you put me down for testing the 7th of November


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal .....sorry the witch got you hun  

PMA PMA PMA EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful

Hi suzie,

Will you add me onto the list please. Im on cd17 at mo so should be testing around 7th November.

Thanks

Mrs Hxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks, not sure when my test date will be cause I'm that irregular anyway, but no doubt I'll be told when I go to get scanned


----------



## sammylou2

Sal, B3ndy, Sarah and Rosie sorry AF caught up with you all  , good luck for Nov testing 

Sam xx


----------



## KerryB

to all 2WW'ers!


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Sammy

I'm not due to test til Saturday Nov 4th....but am getting the old af twinges already - so no doubt she's on her way!


S
xx


----------



## sammylou2

Hi B3ndy

I'm being pants i was saying sorry for your Oct AF arriving....!! i kept meaning to post but never got round to it until the other day     Hope i havent caused you too confusion

Good luck for testing on the 4th matey

Sam xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hope all goes to plan on the 4th B3ndy


----------



## b3ndy

aw cheers chicks  

sending you both lots of    too for this month...whatever cd you may be on!!

 

S
xx


----------



## sootycat

Hi all,

hope that the trick or treaters are not causing you too much hassle!

I am now on the 2ww. I am due to test on 11 November. I am actually feeling quite positive about this cycle. I had loads of pains around ov time, which is a good sign. I also had lots of bms, so fingers crossed.  My temp had now been up for 3 days, so that's also looks promising. This is my 3rd month on clomid, so I am hoping that the drugs have finally sorted out my dodgey cycles!!

look forward to hearing how you are all doing this month.....


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi SootyCat! All sounds very positive!          

I am on Day 20 and counting! Going for progesterone check on Friday to see if ov?
As per your comment, is it good for temp to stay high after you ov and for how long?

All the best for your test on the 11th - sending you lots of love, kisses and cuddles!

Love
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## flowerpot

to everyone on the 2ww 

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

didn't even make it to the 4th chicks

'Mission Impossible Month 36' was well and truly impossible it appears this month....witch arrived today THREE days early on cd 28..(it was cd 31 last month) I'm just hoping it won't be as heavy and painful or clotty as last month.

feel very  with this one.

good luck to all those still waiting to test   


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

B3ndy   SO sorry to hear your AF came! Sending you loads of love love love!!!


----------



## sammylou2

Ah B3ndy really sorry about AF, sending you lots of   chick

Sam xx


----------



## sootycat

Kissy Bear - yes, your temp starts to go up as ov is coming / hapenning, then once it has stayed up for 3 days in a row, it means that you have ov'ed and that you are now out of your fertile window. Your temp should then stay at that same high temp until you get af or pg! 

I do mine and it is usually 36.5, then around ov time it goes up to 36.9. You should try doing yours.

Bindy sorry to hear about af - fingers crossed for next month.

Hi to flowerpot and sammylou


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks Sooty! That is brilliant info...

This cycle my temp ranged from 36.1/2 and during ov it was 36.7 and has stayed up for 5 days (today inclusive). Last temp similar accept ov temp was 63.9. I know I ov because of day 24 (21 progesterone test) progesterone = +100 - but unfortunately BFN! Temp stayed at 36.9 all the way through to AF. Fingers crossed for this month. 

Although clinic told me not to - I enjoy taking my temp cause I feel like I'm in control. Clinic said you have enough to worry about, so stop now! (I did stop for 4 days and thought - the hell with it   )

Really appreciate your help - sent you some  
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## b3ndy

thanks for all your kind words chicks

I'm starting to feel more   about stuff today and facing up to the fact that I'm just going to need a little more help to get me my much wanted bubba.

your thoughts have meant a lot

good luck to all those waiting to test

S
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi B3ndy!! Lots of love sent to you!     

I love your pic!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Well   is well and truly here now   

Based on this 36 day cycle will be testing 12th December

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

kerry  
xxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. B3ndy and Kerry, sorry AF got you.  BFN for me this cycle too as AF got me good and proper last night. 

Oh well, onwards and upwards to my final cycle!

Not sure when I'll be testing next though as ov gets later each time.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Aww Rosie, sorry the old witch has paid you a visit  
good luck in your last cycle 
xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Flowerpot. Strangely I'm not feeling too bad - I knew this one was a no go. Funny how some months you get distraught and some you just take in your stride. I know it's awful but I'm holding out absolutely no hope for my last cycle - I just know it's not going to work, and I'll need to see what my consultant has planned as my next step.

I know that sounds quite negative, but I'd rather try and be realistic than get my hopes up at all. Especially as this month I did everything right - more than ever before. Maybe I need some of the positive vibes you girls have to rub off on me!  

Thanks for your good luck wishes Flowerpot.   and good luck to you too.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

glad you feel ok Rosie, i totally know where you mean, some months I'm in tears and devastated other months i know its coming and it doesnt phase me.  I'm in the 2ww of my last cycle but I know its a BFN, I dont even think we had BMS at the right time with one thing and another, but even if we did it wouldnt work anyway.  Like you, i'm just following the next step which for me is IVF.

Keep smiling   xxx


----------



## Rosie P

You sometimes feel like you're just going through the motions don't you? Taking the tablets, OPK testing (for me anyway), having BMS, drinking pineapple juice and waiting to test - then again, and again, and again. I must say though when you do see a BFP story on here it does give you hope. One of the Liverpool girls got a BFP this morning and I'm so happy for her. 

When are you due to test? I really hope your last one is the lucky one for you!     You never know!

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, in some ways i'm scared that i'll be in limbo  but at the same time I'm sick of counting dates, BMS etc I just want to be normal again.  I'm due AF around 17th November which is 32 days but last month was 34 days so hanging on until 20th.  Its when you see old clomid chicks like Minxy and Jocole etc, it can happen when you come off clomid, it doesnt have to be the end


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Flowerpot. Sorry, I went upstairs to go on my treadmill, but had to come off after 20 minutes as I got a massive blister - ouch!   Never mind, had a nice jacuzzi bath afterwards!

I know what you mean about being in limbo -  I don't ov naturally, so after this month I assume I'll go back to not ov'ing (unless the Clomid has 'switched something on' in my body). Saying that I am looking forward to having a break over Christmas and eating pate, soft & blue cheeses and drinking plenty of nice port, wine and Baileys! Of course I'd much rather be pg, as I'm sure you would, but you have to try and focus on the positives don't you?

My cycle seems to get longer each month too - why does that happen? Do you think it means the Clomid is becoming less effective? 

Will you be able to hold off testing until 20th? Do you have any idea what cd you ov'd?

It's true that people like Minxy, Jo and Vikster who are all ex-Clomid chicks really do give you hope, and I'm pleased for them. They deserve their BFP far more than me as I'm just a novice in comparison!   

Good luck for testing this month.   I'll keep everything crossed for you. Maybe there's something in the air too, there seem to have been a few BFPs lately!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Kerry and Rosie, really sorry   hope there's better news for you next month 

Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2

ps   sending out loads of       for kissy, Sailaice and Mrs H 

Also where's Witchie... have you tested chick or am i being my usual   self and missed your post (if i have i'm sorry in advance)

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Sam - were a bit worried about Witchie as she isnt returning our texts or emails, just hope she is ok 

Hi Rosie - 20 mins on the tredmill is better than nothing     Thats what I think, that I won't be ov'ing once I've stopped the clomid this month, although look at Jocole, she got her BFP after finishing clomid so it must have been in her system for a while.   We're not even ttc naturally, i'm kind of looking forward to the break, and like you say its timed in well with Xmas.   The only thing that worries me is that clomid has regulated me roughly to 32/33/34 days whereas before my cycles were all over the place.  Its been nice knowing when to expect  rather than her springing a suprise on me, usually on night out or when wearing white trousers     

I will definitley hold off till the 20th, i was 2 days late last month and didnt test although i was started to get a tadge excited      I probably ov around CD14, thats when I have the twinges etc, but in the days when i used opk's i used to get the +ve around CD14 with the twinges and ov a couple of days later, so who knows!  I dont even think we've had BMS at the right time


----------



## flowerpot

I've just checked Witchie's signature, she was due to test on 3/11.  hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

My head is all over the place today! Thanks for the good wishes Sammy 

Well I think I have got some days mixed up... I tested on Day 27 instead of today which is 28... I can only blame the clomid   even so.... it was a   if no AF I will test again on Day 35 just to add some hope. Just feel so alone and worthless... Boy does this suck! Wish DH was home tonight - would cuddle in his arms with a glass of Baileys

Haven't seen Witchie posting - hope she is ok!  

To Sailaice (7th) and Mrs Hopefully (7th) Janie 77 (10th) Sootycat (11th) and Sammylou (16th)... 
  

Kissy
x


----------



## sootycat

Heh Kissy, sorry to hear your news. Maybe a test in a few days will bring a diff result, especially if you're not sure on the cycle length.

I don't feel anything different to normal this month, so have decided that I am probably not pg this month. No achy boobs or anything...anyway, Saturday will tell.

Did you see Minxy's post - she got a BFP!


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Sootycat! Thanks - just feel low and feel real sorry for myself!  

Sooty            

Great news for Minxy!


----------



## sootycat

I have been for my pre op assesment for lap and dye tonight. they say I should get an appointment in the next 4 weeks. Has anyone else had this done? Is it OK?

Lots of hugs and bubbles to you kissy


----------



## sammylou2

Can't help you there Sooty but i'm sure some of the other girls can, i also know what you mean about not feeling pregnant this month i'm expecting AF to show this month for one reason and another, mainly not enough BMS me thinks  

Strange one about Witchie, hope she is ok too   lets hope she is on her way to Mrs H's dream Dominican holiday eh  

Kissy sorry to hear about your negative result fingers crossed its different in a couple of days

Good luck and best wishes folks

Sam xx


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Sooty - I had a lap in March and it wasn't too much of a problem...I was off work for a month in total but that's coz I also had a hysto at the same time, and coz they also found endo during the lap they lasered it away then and there, so there was more for me to 'recover' from - if you know what I mean.
i'm sure you'll be fine though and it's good for the docs to get the chance to get a proper look inside to check everything out properly.

good luck


hi Sammy  - sending you lots of    for this month .....and remember it only takes one   to do the trick  

 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Sooty
I had one in January, you'll be fine.  Just take some time off work if you can as it can knock you off your feet.  I had 2 weeks off but mainly as i was exhausted plus i'd had some endo lasered off too x


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls
I've heard from Witchie, she is ok but just has a lot going on at the moment.  She unfortunately also got a BFN x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks Ladies for all the support you have given! You don't know how much its ment to me!

Flower - glad you hear from Witchie - sorry to hear she got a BFN!   Cyber love sent to you hun!

Hi Sooty!!! All the best for your lap & dye...        
I had one in July and was extremely nervous and ended up crying because some training nurse asked if she could accompany me during the op!   How silly I was and looking back I just laugh at myself. However the pain (Lap & Dye only) was manageable and would say the most discomfort was when I was at a wedding (Sat) and couldn't laugh like I usually do - stomach muscles were sore! FF recommended "Oil of Peppermint" which was the best advise I can offer you... I'm sure you know from your pre-op assessment you might (high possibility) get pain in the shoulder which is from the gas... Oil of peppermint helps relieve the symptoms (heartburn) and I can say within 2 minutes of taking it you could feel the difference. I usually got this discomfort when going to bed at night and lying down... I had my op on Wednesday morning and went back to work on Monday however I refrained from lifting anything heavy so it does depend on what kind of job you have. If you have any other questions you would like to ask please feel free to PM me! Sending you lots of love and sure you will be fine!  
Well ladies, AF hasn't arrived and you can't believe how much I'm hoping... and still trying to be cool hearted!

Lots of   for all the ladies on 2WW.

Love Kissy
x


----------



## sammylou2

Hi B3ndy thanks for you words of confidence, i do think DH   are going round in circles lately as like you say i only need one of the little bleeders for a BFP  

Relieved to hear Witchie is ok, shame AF arrived please pass on my    for a better result next month if any of you pm her....??

Had a good 21 (well 23) day progesterone result today at level 80   so at least i can be reassured with that until AF arrives and it's back to the drawing board  

Kissy my fingers and toes are currently crossed for you,  lets hope that test you did was too early eh 

Go steady guys

Sam xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thanks Sam!

Wow 80 progesterone test!!!        

Like they say where I come from... "Holding thumbs" (same as fingers crossed - except you can still type away...  

 Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam


----------



## sootycat

Thank you all for your advice on the lap and dye. I think the op will be on a Thursday, so I plan to have Friday off of work and then try and go back on the Monday. I sit at a desk all day so nothing strenuous!!

Am only 2 days off testing now  , the final 1 wk has gone quite quick this month. If I am not pg I need to go back to cons as I have had 3 months of clomid and he only gave me that much to start with..

Sammy glad to hear things are looking good for you this month. Are you being monitored? 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Kissy Bear

Sooty!!! Fingers crossed hun!​[fly]   ​[/fly]


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Kissy, cheers for the pick me up it has given me a   sending you lots of      in return chick

Sooty - I was monitered with scans and bloods every month but because of good results and no concerns from the scans they just do bloods now.... have been very lucky with the QMC (nott'm ) as they are very srtrict on tracking re clomid use. Can't remember, are you monitered..?? its def helps even if you just have 21 day progesterone bloods done. 
PS fingers crossed for BFP and sending you lots of        too

Sam xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

TGIF Clomid Ladies! Feet up and smile on my face! No AF for me yet! Not going to test until the 15th if AF hasn't arrived... Do any of you ladies order your pg tests over the internet? If so what should I look for? I'm sure the will be cheaper than Morrisons at +£15 for 2 or +£8 for one.

Janie hope todays test went well and fingers crossed for you hun!    

 Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam 
 Sooty  Sooty  Sooty  Sooty  Sooty 

Hope you all have a lovely week-end! I'm off to the chat room so pm if any body wants to chat!

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Mrs Hopeful

Hi girls,

Mrs Hopeful here

Thought I'd crash this thread, don't often chat on this one.  Day 31 and no AF my ovulation results were great from day 21 bloods but trying not to get hopes up as my last AF arrived on day 32.  Feel like I should test and get it over with.  Would AF be late even if I ovualted on day 14/15??

Thanks Girls

Mrs H xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

how long is your luteal phase normally Mrs H? 
It can range from anything like 14 days and upwards

hope it is   news

S
xx


----------



## janie77

Hello Girls

Sorry I've not been around much, been trying to catch up in the office as I have been away and it was madness in there today, was very stressed out and  have a bad case of PMT.  I didn't test today - I just couldn't face it as I know AF is on its way and I just didn't want to see another BFN. 

Mrs H - sending you lots of       

Kissy - I used to use accessdiagnostics on the web, they do some pretty god deals on ovulation kits and hpt's.  I still haven't been in the chat room, I must come in and say hello some time, although I'm not really sure I'd know how it all works as I haven't been in a chat room before  

Sooty - good luck with your lap & dye.  I took a week off work after mine as I had a large cyst drained at the same time and I was a bit uncomfortable afterwards.  Peppermint tea or peppermint cordial is great to ease the pain of all the gas afterwards.  Hope it all goes OK for you and fingers crossed for this cycle    

Big hello to B3ndy, Flower, Kerry, Witchie, Sammy, Rosie and anyone I have missed.

Lots of luck for everyone testing soon    

Jane xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Hey Kissy i get my tests from ebay and wilko's if i run short (just do a search on ebay for preg and ov tests and there is an American company that sell them in bulk - very reliable and suprisingly fast delivery) 
Wilko's are 3.99 for 2 test pee sticks which are cheaper than other shops in an emergency......

Friend also uses internet company called access diagnostics (think thats what its called)

Sending you lots of [fly]     [/fly] for good results

Hi Mrs H - It's sooooo exciting when do you think you might test... sending you lots of [fly]     [/fly] too

Hi Janie sorry your feeling stressed and all PMT, try and look after yourself chick and as all the other girls say it's notover till the wicked witch sings

Hi to all that i know i have missed

Sam xx


----------



## sootycat

Well it's CD28 - and got a BFN this morning...still no AF though and haven't really felt it coming either. I reckon I will give it a couple of days to see if AF comes and if not test again...


----------



## janie77

its all over for another month - AF arrived this morning.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test    

Jane xxx


----------



## sootycat

Update on my last post - AF came last night!!

No Clomid this month, so I suppose I am not really a clomid chick anymore!! Just Met this month. Waiting to see cons, so may have a few more months of clomid soon, depends what he suggests.

Janie looks like we are on the same cycle days this month!


----------



## Kissy Bear

_Thanks Janie and Sam for the pg test information. Sam I went to Wilks and boy are they cheap but will bulk buy from Ebay.. Felt so embarest about buying them and trying to hide them in the basket!_

 AF came this afternoon... looks like the witch has done her rounds!   to Janie & Sooty!

Is there a cycle buddy out there for me - just to chat every day and spur each other on? Boy its getting tougher as the months drag on! 

Love to all and lets hope we will soon have our dreams come true!


SAM - fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## sammylou2

Hi guys 

Kissy - I know what you mean about paying for the tests over the counter, i have started to use different wilko's so that the shop assistants in there don't think I'm a complete weirdo   

Aah Sooty and Jane, sorry to hear about AF arriving. Hope you get on ok with your cons appointment Sooty

Think AF is def on her way for me this month, have had some cramps today and due either around tom or Tue.

Catch up woth you all soon

Sam xx

Kissy i don't mind cycling with you if you don't mind sharing me with Mrs H...?? we are still planning to post eachother but I'm sure she will be finding a pregnant buddy on one of the other threads too (which is completely understandable) ??


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Sam! Thanks for your offer of being cycle buddies! I would love to be your cycle buddy however you could be joining Mrs H very shortly!  

 Sam   Sam   Sam   Sam   Sam  

As for me, just trying to keep my chin up after todays encounter from the witch!


----------



## sootycat

Kissy you can cycle with me too as AF didn't come until 1am on Sunday, am taking today (Monday) as CD2... Are you on any meds this month?


----------



## janie77

Kissy - we are almost on the same day, just one day difference I think.  Sooty you are on the same day as me.   sorry the witch got you both.

    to everyone still waiting to test.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

for those who got their AF, evil 

 to those still on the 2ww

I've started with backache and feel so bloated, AF due at weekend.  Not one bit positive!  xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Kissy sings to the clomid chicks... " All we need is  ...  ...  "

Hi Susie! Please could you add me to the 2ww - test date 15th December... Thought I will only test after 35 days! Stop me from thinking too much - well maybe not 

Flowerpot! Thanks for the cuddles! Fingers crossed for you hun!!!     

Janie! Thanks for the cuddles too! How have you been feeling without the clomid? When do you start IUI and keep going hun as clomid will be in your system for some months after your last course...

Hi Sooty! I would love to be your cycle buddy too! Yes am on clomid again this month (4th cycle) and have medication for a total of 6 cycles... Just took tablet when I got home from work!
        

Sam Sam Sam - been thinking of you hun! 2 more days to go before you test!
Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam

Should I start a new topic for the Cycle Buddies... of course anybody can join us - what you think?

Fingers crossed for the clomid chicks on 2ww. Sending some baby dust to YOU and YOU and YOU and YOU!

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## janie77

Hi Kissy

Started the injections for the IUI last night.  Having first scan on Saturday and then they should give me an approx date for the basting - isn't that a horrible word - I feel like a turkey  

Jane xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Janie!!!!!! Fingers crossed for your scan - whats that for? You made me laugh - Basting does sound like something you do to a turkey!   How have the injections been? Is it sore and are there any s/e? Or does it just get worse after clomid?

 Janie  Janie  Janie  Janie  Janie 

Fingers crossed hun


----------



## janie77

Thanks Kissy - I am about to PM you.

Jane xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi  girls sorry to all those who got     

Good luck all those testers

This is hopefully my last au naturelle cycle before injectibles (consul 22/11) and then iui.

Please could you put me down for testing cd35 29/11/06

Please let this work!                                          

Thanks strawbs xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

GOOD LUCK STRAWBS      and everyone on the 2ww 

xxx


----------



## sootycat

Hi ladies

Janie I am looking forward to hearing your exerience with IUI. Kissy, are you on Met aswell as clomid?

I have just heard that I have to wait until the end of Jan before I can see the cons again!! That means that I will just be on Met until then as I don't know whether he wants me to continue on clomid and I don't have a prescription for it. arghhh

Am feeling pretty good at this point and really looking forward to sharing this cycle with you girls.  

  to all


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Ladies

Jane - i am possibly due to start iui in the nw yr if AF continues to arrive so i too am really interested in how you get on, how are you feeling about it all...??       good luck pal xx The basting part is quite   eh

Strawbs best wishes to you too chick, lets hope your last au nataurral month will be a lucky one eh      

Sooty - There is a fertility nurse at the Nott's clinic i go to and she gave me my last 3 month prescription for clomid, she just got the cons to sign it and sent it on.to me... is it worth phoning a named nurse at your clinic for a chat?? That's unless you are happy for the break of course??

No positive for me this month..... tested yesterday and got a negative no AF yet but have pre period trumps (tmi) and some cramping so know she is on her way!!

Watching IVF programme now so will speak to you soon

Sam xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hi Ladies,

Its been an awful day with DH been mugged... He has a battered head and xda, mobile, navigator and laptop all thrown in the air at him after a fist fight broke out! Well at least he got his laptop back but was lucky... Told him his life is not worth a laptop!!! After all the stress of the day with cops and not been able to reach him I came down with this awful migraine so am struggling to type away and everything blurred to top it off with a clomid day 3 pill!!!!!

Will catch up soon but before I go to bed just wanted to send some good wishes to all the ladies on 2ww!


----------



## janie77

OMG Kissy, that is awful.  I only popped on here to wish you all luck with this 2ww and just read your post.  Hope DH is OK, hope the police get the idiots whodid this.  Hopefully you are tucked up in bed now and the migraine will ease.  Am thinking of you xx

Sammy & Sooty, its all going ok so far, no side effects at all from the drugs, so thats good news.  Don't really know what to expect at the basting but I have heard its a little bit like having a smear.  Have got a scan on Saturday to see ho I'm responding so I'll pop back on here and let you know.

Sammy - has the wicked witch arrived yet?  I hope not   

Sooty - glad your feeling good at the moment hun.  I was on Met & Clomid, but my cons told me that some women can have good results just on Met.

Strawbs - good luck for your last natural cycle   

    to everyone on the 2ww

Jane xxx


----------



## sootycat

Sammy - thanks for the advice on calling a clinic, I have left a message with my cons pa to see if I can get a message to him.

Kissy, sorry to hear about DH. Glad he is OK though..


----------



## sammylou2

OMG Kissy love that is awful, really hope your DH is ok, can imagine you are both quite shaken up by the incident.  Take it steady both of you and i agree with you chick life over a laptop just isn't worth the risk    


Nice one Sooty hope you hear something back 

Sam xx


----------



## b3ndy

kissy sorry to hear about your dh - hope they get the b**tards! 

good luck to everyone waiting to test!!


----------



## Kissy Bear

[fly]  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  Strawbs  [/fly]

[fly]  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam  Sam [/fly]

Fingers crossed for you...

Thanks clomid chicks... will post full story in the Autumn thread...


----------



## mandjane

Kissy, just read about your dh. It sounds really scary! Glad he is ok. You are right it's not worth the risk, laptops can be replaced. 

Take care

x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

suzie, can you put me down for testing on 1st December please?  This is my last injectable cycle before moving onto IUI so fingers crossed.

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat

PS - good luck everyone else on the 2ww xx


----------



## janie77

Lots of     to everyone on the 2ww and those testing this weekend

Jane xx


----------



## sweet kitty

i did not know there was a 2ww for clomid .. great 

im not there yet ive got afew more days of  bms and then i be waiting ..
good luck everyone


----------



## flowerpot

goodness me Kissy, hope Dh is ok 

 to all on the 2ww   

AF got me yesterday so thats it for Clomid for me. I'm now an honorary clomid chick! xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Guys

Well AF caught up with me Friday so i'm now on my 4th month of the old Loopy pills  

Sorry she got you too Flower, make sure you stick around chick!!

Hi Sweet Kitty, glad your joining us matey, there's loads of support here if you want it, i know i couldn't do without my ff buddies...!!


Hi Witchie, sorry AF arrived, good luck on your last injectable cycle fingers crossed you won't need iui  

Good luck for the 29th too Strawbs

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone 

Take care all

Sam xx


----------



## janie77

Sammylou so sorry AF got you  

   to everyone still on the 2ww

Jane xx


----------



## scratch

Af just got me so now i am back on the ttc wagon weel and truly. 1 month unmedicated then back to the loopy pills ready for IUI

Wish me luck ladies 

S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

scratch - wishing you lots of luck from Miami


----------



## Kissy Bear

Scratch - Fingers crossed for YOU!        

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## Guest

I was wondering if anyone could put me at ease, cause my mind at the moment is in overdrive, especially after watching that programme tonight on Infertility.
What it is, is (I'm on day 29 the now) since day 16, I've been getting really bad pains (I'm in my first month of Clomid 100mg), so bad that I had to go to hosp.  They wanted to keep me in, but there was no point as I was comfortable and I had to have my 2nd scan, since starting Clomid, 2 days following, so I just grinned and bore it till then.  My scan was fine and showed a follicle of just 2.4mm (is that a good size?), just the one, and we concluded all the pain was me ovulating at the time.  My cycle is very irregular anyway (prob around 5-6 wks BEFORE starting Clomid), but the scan confirmed it I had more than likely ovulated.  I had blood taken (2nd set) yesterday (day 2, but won't know till Monday what the figures are from both sets (the first was taken at the time of my 1st scan which was day 21).  Anyway, we had   just before, at the time and after ovulation, just to make sure!  But NOW (from about day 27) I've been getting - 1.  really, really, sensitive nipples (more than usual when periods due), 2. needing the loo more 'easily', 3. lower back pain (but I could have damaged it another way), 4. period like cramps, 5. tired more easily (could just be that I've started working again) and 6. I had some ice cream that just didn't taste right tonight (it's fresh expensive stuff and Andrew ate it fine after I turned it down, but that could be just cause he really likes it that he ate it anyway, regardless - he said it tasted fine).  This is just a bye, the bye, but I saw a fortune teller the other week and he said that he saw a baby!  I am to have at least 3 children and I'll be with Andrew for at least 25yrs!  I'm not an avid fan of FT's, but how would he know all of the things we're doing in regards to sex and I mean he went into DETAIL.  To conclude, I don't know what to think - should I do a test the now?  Am I just clutching at straws or would I be due my periods anytime now?  I've to phone the hosp. on Monday and I'm assuming that's when I'll do a test (5wks - 1 day).

Jennifer


----------



## flowerpot

Jennifer,  for Monday.  Its always really hard as pregnancy symptoms and clomid symptoms are much the same. I hope its good news for you. you need to test 14 days after you think you ovulated. the nipples sounds like a good sign. best of luck 

Scratch, good luck darling, you deserve this so much


----------



## Guest

Thanks.  The nipples are still sore, but the tiredness is getting worse.  I only work part time in the morning, but today when I came home, I fell asleep.  I had a good 7 hrs last night.  I was just thinking, I'm off work tomorrow to go to get an x-ray on my foot from an injury that happened about 4months ago (long in healing).  Should I do a test before I go in (probably a tesco in the toilet job, I have none at home and our nearest shop is an hr away).  HELP!!!
PS.  Apart from all of what I said before, what are the chances of me being pregnant now I've taken Clomid compared to before, really?

Jennifer


----------



## sammylou2

Thanks Jane, feel OK about AF but the   pills are a nightmare this month  

Scratch good luck pal, hope your month unmedicated is a good one   ....!!

Jennifer - did you read Mrs Hopeful's BFP symptoms post, yours sound very similar to what she experienced...... fingers crossed you get a BFP too!!

Sarah - hope you are having a fab time in Miami (lucky devil   )

Sam xx


----------



## b3ndy

Scratch I started reading through the posts properly last night and saw the witch got you - sorry to hear that hon - but got everything crossed that your time will come after this weeks good news! good luck sweetie

Sammylou - fingers crossed for you too chick - is this your last month of the   tabs? I've been   tab-less since March still waiting for referral for IUI/IVF so who knows how much longer i'll be in this stalemate.

   to everyone else waiting to test this month!!

S
xx


----------



## sammylou2

Hi B3ndy

I'm on my 4th of a 6mth cylce of clomid, i can squeeze another months worth in over Christmas then having a month off in Jan (DH away during ov time in Jan  ) last batch to be taken in Feb..... not sure how long after Feb we will have to wait for iui, will prob phone the clinic in the nw yr to find out   

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot

everyone


----------



## KerryB

Jennifer....any news hun?


----------



## Guest

No news the now, I've to phone hosp on Monday to say if I have got/not got my periods and if not, I'm assuming I've to test (Monday will be 5wks - 1 day, but I'm irregular anyway).  I'll also get results them of my blood tests.  I was thinking about these symptoms - they're prob just exaggerated cause of the Clomid.  Wish I had a test in the house, can't nip to the shops, I stay in the middle of no-where close to a small village which doesn't have a shop/chemist that would sell any.  I could travel and hr and 1/2 to get to a 24hr ASDA, but should I really be that desperate.  I'm trying to put off till after the weekend.  Monday here we come............

Jennifer


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Not holding out much hope for this cycle as I've not been well and not had much BMS in the lead up to ov, but please could you put me down for testing on 9th December?

Thank you.

Rosie. x


----------



## Toofa

PLEASE GIVE ME SOME ADVICE......

Hi Guys, i'm posting for the first time in a couple of years, feels wierd but exciting to be back!!!  i had a little girl resulting from my 6th cycle of clomid last September (2005) and have now been back on clomid for 3 cycles.  i got my period today (about 1 hr after i did the test-how annoying!!!)  but am in a bit of a pickle as have tonsillitus and am on penicillin.  i wondered if this would affect me starting my next lot of clomid tomorrow  should i not start it??  any ideas??

i'm Toofa by the way, been married since Jan 2004 and have my little girl!  have PCOS.  Am 26yrs old...not much more to say!! look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## wendycat

Hello everyone!
Start clomid tomorrow (AF got me today) Please put me down to test for 24th Dec (How great would that be? A BFP on Christmas eve!)  Really excited, this is the first time I have actually looked forward to AF so that i could try something new! 
Anyway, hope you are all well!
Wendy
XXX


----------



## sweet kitty

well girls going mad on the 2ww.. 
still got abit pain not too bad .. done the cervix check and that seams to of changed from day 14 .. hoping blood test ok tues and hpt  will soon be round the corner .
good luck everyone xx


----------



## sootycat

Hi all

Sorry I have not posted for a while. Glad everyone is well. 

Wendy - good luck with your Xmas pressie!!

I am having a pretty non eventful month so far. Am only on Met this month and have not been holding up much hope for ovulation, as the clomid seemed to be the one thing that worked..But have had a few twitches and pains in the left side today and yesterday, so maybe something is happening in there!!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww, lets hope there are a few Dec BFP's for us.


----------



## sweet kitty

hi girls im still going     
pain has gone  so not sure now what to think .. 
ive got blood test tomorrow in the morning hope thats ok .. then week on tues the dreaded test im hoping its a  .. 

please please please let it be  

good luck everyone keep me posted and i keep u all posted ..  

                    kitty xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Good luck for your blood test tomorrow.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sweet kitty

thanks rosie xxx


----------



## janie77

Sweet Kitty - lots of luck for your blood test   

Jane xx


----------



## sweet kitty

thanks janes xx


----------



## sammylou2

Sweet Kitty     Good Luck for a   chick 

Sam xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Good luck for today sweet kitty    

Wendy - snap i'm due to test on christmas eve, i'm buying some tests ready as shops wont be open and I won't be abl to wait!        for you

    to all XXXX


----------



## wendycat

Yay!
  Good luck to you too Olive!!      
And to you sweet kitty!


----------



## sweet kitty

thankyou girls .. will keep you posted .. xx


----------



## sweet kitty

well im bored bored bored .. fed up now , also noone chatting tonight so going insane .. 
well 5 days left so will know soon then if neg get back on the mad pills .. lol 
im going to be monitored next cycle i rang hospital up other day they rang me today , see im ahead of the game this time , thinking its not worked b4 testing . well got to ring them on 1st day of af and then i can go for follicle tracking , i feel i need to know that this time clomid is doing something at least , need to see wiv my own eyes . 
well thats enough of me rambling on .. speak in a few days luv kitty x


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello ladies, please may I go on the December testers list?  I have got to test on the 14th, fingers crossed oh please please please let it be a   Good luck to everyone else, lets hope we get lots of Christmas beanies xxx


----------



## hogglebird

Hi guys, can I also go on decembers test list.  Did ov test sticks from day 9 onwards.  It looked very likely that I ovulated on day 21, so am going to test on day 35! Had day 21 bloods done but won't get the results until my next consultation - IN MARCH!!!!!!!

Have got very sensitive nipples and have had to take to wearing a padded bra (don't want to "smuggle raisins" in class!).  Very odd as I don't normally tend to have much feeling in this area.  Got lots of tummy aches, but I have put his down to metbum!  Pineapple juice tasted odd this morning- see I am reading far too much in to these silly symptons and am going to end heartbroken! 

As I am a clomid newbie this is my first official 2WW and it is hell.  Not only am I concerned that I won't be pregnant, but also that I will have to take provera again to induce another bleed.

To top it all, when I was at the hospital last week I asked whether there was a special nurse or somebody who I could ask if I had questions in between my consultations.  They said no and that I would have to ring my consultants secretary and she might be able to ask my consultant on my behalf.  Does this happen to anybody else?  

Good luck to everyone still waiting,


HB


----------



## tracyb

Please can you add me for testing on 14th December, my first 2ww for a while.......... oh what fun!!!


Good luck to everyone else


----------



## hogglebird

Forgot to say my testing date is 9th Dec.  Fingers XXXX

HB


----------



## Suzie

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

DECEMBER TESTERS  

WITCHIE POO CAT 1st 
SWEET KITTY 5th 
HOGGLEBIRD 9th 
KERRYB 12th 
SOOTYCAT 12th 
SARAHPOOH 14th 
TRACYB 14th 
KISSY BEAR 15th 
SAMMYLOU2 16th 
WENDYCAT 24th  
OLIVE22 24th


----------



## sweet kitty

hi girls .. im going mad    
no sign of  yet , no twindges , cramps etc not even a headache .
im getting restless .. 
one thing im worried about is if im not going to get a   this time ,is  af going to be bloody late- late as she is normally .. and if she is i think it will interfere with my follicle tracking next cycle  cause of xmas ..  
its been a while ive had the tracking anyone tell me what days of cycle u get these scans  i really cant remember ,i only know ivf tracking  
hope she is  on time if its a .
i can see it going mad ... you watch af wont  turn up till next year    . but doc did say if af not arrived by new year to see him and he will induce me  so i can have another cycle of clomid b4 iui  .  
kitty xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi suzie
sorry forgot to update.  BFN for me in NOv, i have just started my injections for iui and should be testing xmas day      

come on girls let's get some good xmas pressies, bfps all round !!!          


strawbs xxx


----------



## sweet kitty

sorry u got a   in nov .. 

hoping u get   on christmas day           

luv kitty x


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

 to all

xx


----------



## sweet kitty

thanks xxxx


----------



## sootycat

suzy, can you put me down for the 12th please. Not actually taking clomid this month, but hopefully no-one will mind me joining in!!


----------



## KerryB

Well, I think the   is here for me, early. Had sore (.)(.) for a week and bloating, tried to stay   but had spotting this morning. I'm sure she'll be here in full flow in a day or so.....

Thats it for 2006 for me....one cycle left of   pills then nothign till IVF.

Very   

Good luck to everyone waiting to test  

xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Suzie

Could you put me down for testing on Dec 16th please, am now in my 2ww 

Sweet Kitty, i'm sorry to hear things are a bit pants for you at the minute. My cycle length increased in Nov and it's really frustrating as every extra day makes you wonder whether it's a bfp.  Fingers crossed for you hun       

Kerryb sorry   seems to be catching up with you, you never know chick a bfp may come along during a clomid break and hopefully ivf won't be needed       

Straws - Wow good luck for christmas day testing, fingers crossed your iui does the trick chick  

Hey Sooty glad your still joining us   

Hogglebird (great name btw) nice to meet you, welcome to the 2ww board and the   world of clomid.... the girls here are fab and have loads of great support and advice to give  

Sarahpooh and Tracyb - Good luck with your Dec testing 

 Sam xx


----------



## sootycat

Hi all

nothing much to report on this 2ww, other than have now started with v.sensitive (.)(.)! I know this can be a sign of AF, but am hoping that it may be something a bit nicer!! Anyone else got any thoughts on this?

Hope all are well..


----------



## mandjane

Hi Sooty

I started with sore boobs on Sunday, I normally get this for a couple of days about a week before AF but not this bad. I have also got a bit of stomach pain really low down too. I also get really bad tempered and moody a week before & I haven't been this week but it might be because I had a clomid break this month and I have forgotten AF symptons pre-clomid!

Like you I am hoping it is the sign of pg and not AF.

       to everyone.


----------



## janie77

Hello Girls

Just wanted to pop on and say and send lots of      to all those still waiting to test.  I know I'm not a clomid girl anymore, but I still think about you all and try to keep up with your news.

Mandjane and Sooty, the sore (.)(.) sounds really positive      

Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on sooner, but having a really horrible AF, so afraid it's BFN for me again. 

Janie, CONGRATULATIONS to you - I see you've had a BFP!  Wishing you a very healthy and happy next 8ish months.         

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Aaaargh!  My AF is due from today (had pregnyl injection 2 weeks ago) - nothing yet but then the last 2 months it was 2 days late as well and nurse said an egg probably fertilised but didn't implant which made it late (apparently with pregnyl it should be like clockwork) - sorry this is a bit of a TMI question but is vaginal discharge a sign of a BFN on the way?  It's definitely not AF and I had it last month and the one before but for some reason I assume CM/discharge stops if you are PG so if it's a sign of a BFN I can stop getting my hopes up    Can anyone advise?  I am going barmy waiting.  I'm not supposed to test till Thursday.

Sarah


----------



## janie77

Sarah - sending you lots of      I had a lot of CM before I got a BFP, so this could be a good sign   .  Lots of luck for testing on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you.

Rosie - sorry AF got you   and that your having a bad time with AF  .  Thanks for the good wishes  

I have everything crossed for all of you    

Jane xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks Janie!  I've been so much more positive attitude this month and I've been secretly hoping it will be third time lucky as this is my third month on clomid - I know that would be unbelievably lucky but you can't help hoping can you?  Thanks for your message, I have pm'd you back by the way.  Take care xx


----------



## SarahPooh

I have failed again.  Why oh why oh why can't I do it?      Wallowing in self pity.  Sorry.


----------



## sammylou2

Hi Rosie    the witch has caught up with you chick, hope your feeling better   


Come on SarahPooh, don't be too hard on yourself mate..... the BFP announcments made lately by clomid chicks have given me a real boost and proves it CAN happen so keep your chin up chuck and roll on next month eh!! sending you lots of        that you feel better soon 

Sam xx


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks Sam, I feel much better today.  You're right about the other girls' BFPs, they are inspiring.  I was just hoping to join them!  Never mind - I am telling myself this time next year I WILL be pg    Thanks very much for the babydust, right back atcha honey   xxx


----------



## KerryB

Suze...can you put me down for testing 7th Jan.  Thanks hun

xxx


----------



## sammylou2

Kerry sorry   caught up with you chick, good luck for the 7th Jan (yikes where is time going)

Well having a right old time of it, AF sort of came yesterday cd32.... really old looking blood, small amount (sorry tmi) and not a lot of it since.  Did a pg test this am just to check and it was a definite negative   have the low dull AF feeling in my tum but she is just taking forever to arrive properly   going to count today as cd2 so fifth month of clomid starts tonight....!! 

Suzie could you put me down for testing on the 16th Jan (rough guesstimate) 

Good luck for one and all testing over the coming week and hope there are lots of Christmas BFP too!!

Sam xx

PS SarahPooh glad your feeling better hun and hope those   pills aren't giving you too much jip


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Sammy

sorry to hear witch is on her way - but just to say i'd wait until she's here in FULL FLOW before starting to count your cycle days...I was always told NOT to count spotting when trying to work out when to start the   tabs....but to wait until I got full on red bleeding... so by the sounds of it if you're still getting spotting I'd hang on...I tend to get around 3/4 days of dark brown (almost black) spotting before the witch turns up on her broom.

good luck

S
XX


----------



## spooq

Could anyone shed any light on the cd21 and cd28 blood tests?  I went in for my cd28 test this morning and she gave me my cd21 results - 148!  I was told that 30 is ideal and that this was very high so next cycle (if I'm not preg) they will do an ovary scan to check I am not being overstimulated.  Does this mean that I probably produced more than one egg?


----------



## Suzie

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

DECEMBER TESTERS  

WENDYCAT 24th  
OLIVE22 24th 

JANUARY TESTERS  

SARAHSTEWART 13th 
KERRYB 17th 
SAMMYLOU2 16th 
WENDYCAT 21st 
BUBBLEICIOUS 30th


----------



## binty

Suzie

Can you put me down for testing tomorrow (20/12)

Thanks

Binty


----------



## wendycat

Hi everyone, not been around much lately, Christmas has been a bit frantic! Just to say i got a BFN on the 24th and AF arrived on her santa sleigh Christmas day   Never mind, back on the loopy pills, maybe this month! (Pleeeeaaaaasssseee)
Next test day is 21st Jan


----------



## sweet kitty

hi all .. hope you all had  nice pressies from santa ,
im on my 2ww and this tx feels different - ive not had pains or nothing  and on double dose this time too .. unless i get it abit later not sure to be honest .. 
hoping for  a miracle  for 2007 xxx kitty


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Suzie   how are you?  Hope you have had a good Christmas   
can you put me down as testing Saturday 13th January?

GL for 2007 you are starting treatment again aren't you?


----------



## bubbleicious

hi suze could you put me down for testing 30th jan please 


many thanks


----------



## Suzie

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

JANUARY TESTERS  

KEWLGIRLNO1 11th 
SARAHSTEWART 13th 
MATCHBOX 15th 
KERRYB 17th 
SAMMYLOU2 16th 
WENDYCAT 21st 
BUBBLEICIOUS 30th


----------



## Suzie

list updated 

Sarah - thanks for asking i am fine thanks hun  tx should be starting in the spring  

 to all

xxx


----------



## matchbox

Hi Suze could you put me down for testing 15th of January please, that's two days before my husbands birthday. What a great present that will be!

Andi


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi matchbox- just wanted to say good luck for a  , it would make a fantastic birthday present for hubby xx

I've blown you your first bubble too, as a welcome because you didn't have any


----------



## kewlgirlno1

hi suzie, please can u put me down for testing on 11th jan please,,


it'll be the 1st i have been on this list,, thanx



pam


x


----------

